# [Test] |Update| HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*[Refresh-Test] Klipsch RF 82 und Klipsch RW 12 D sowie Denon AVR 1909*

*Refresh vom 22.12.2009*​



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Nun ist es an der Zeit, den Test zu den Klipsch ein großes Update zu verpassen, immerhin hat sich ja einiges getan. Diesmal wird der Subwoofer nicht separat getestet wie vorher, sondern gleich im Hauptteil mit eingefügt. Zudem sind jetzt meine Kritiken anders, nun steht ein reiner Stereoverstärker mit da, die anfängliche Begeisterung ist mittlerweile auch verflogen und auch nun machen sich erst Langzeitprobleme bemerkbar bzw. sieht man nun auch die Vorteile der Anlage deutlicher.


*[Inhaltsverzeichnis]*

1.Allgemeines zu Klipsch und Denon
2.Bestellung/Lieferung
3.Daten/Fakten
4.Bilder/Verarbeitung
4.1 Klipsch
4.2. Denon
5.Klang 
5.1 Musik
5.2 Heimkino
6.Fazit



*1. [Allgemeines zu Klipsch und Denon]*

Die Firma Klipsch ist hierzulande relativ unbekannt - was aber kein Wunder ist, immerhin betreibt jene Firma außerhalb Ihrer Heimat, den Vereinigten Staaten, keine Werbung. Klipsch ist seit jeher dafür bekannt, eine spezielle Form der Hochtöner zu verwenden -> das Hochtonhorn. Allerdings ist das kein Hornlautsprecher im klassischen Sinne, sondern eher ein Hybrid aus Kalotte mit Druckkammer, heraus kommt das ,,Tractix-Horn“. Mal schauen, ob sich die Vorteile beider Arten gut kombiniert wurden, oder ob das nur ein Marketing-Gag ist…
Denon hingegen steht schon seit 1910 für hochwertigste Elektronik im Hifi-Segment. Eine ziemlich bekannte Firma, welche durch ein gutes Produktportfolio seit jeher gut aufgestellt ist. Bekannt wurde Denon durch das häufige Anstreben der Marktspitze und des Innovationstreibers. 

*2. [Bestellung/Lieferung]*

Im April 09 war es soweit: Ich hatte nach dem Zurückschicken des Motiv 6 genug Geld in der Tasche, um mir endlich mal etwas „hochwertigeres“ anzuschaffen, auch wenn es ein paar Euro mehr kosten solle. Da ging es los: Recherchieren das das Zeug hält. Da merkt man erst, wie undurchsichtig der Markt ist, allerlei Marken drängen sich auf engstem Raum, jede noch so kleine Nische wird besetzt. Da hilft nur ein Thread im PCGH Forum. Und siehe da: Der erste Vorschlag war, sich mal die Klipsch etwas genauer anzuschauen. 

Was biete Klipsch Im Preisbereich um 750 €? Die RF 82 als Mittelklasse stellte sich mit einem damaligen Paarpreis von 750 € als ideal heraus. Probehören konnte Ich vorher nicht, weder Führerschein noch Auto war vorhanden und vom „Dorf“ aus hat man eben nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Also stöbert man Tests, welche durchweg positiv ausfielen: Dynamisch, pegelfest, kraftvoll und direkt. Zwar Horntypische Eigenschaften, aber dennoch eine Box für Spaßvögel – das war meine Stichwort. Die nehm Ich! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verpackung der Lautsprecher, ca. 120 cm x 50 cm x 40 cm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun muss noch ein passender Verstärker her – da gabs für mich nur eine Möglichkeit: die Japaner mussten es richten. Denon, war also ausgewählt. Aber was für ein Modell?? Gebraucht oder Neu? AV-R oder Stereoamp? Bolide oder Mittelklasse? Damals kannte Ich mich bei Weitem noch nicht so gut aus, habe aber dennoch eine Wahl getroffen, welche Ich bis heute nicht bereue. Der 1909 als AV-Receiver Schaltzentrale wurde prompt bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem guten halben Jahr ging es dann weiter mit der Droge „Hifi“. Etwas neues musste her, mal schauen was noch fehlt: der Center, Die Rears sowie der Subwoofer waren zu der Zeit die fehlenden Sachen. Was nehmen?? Ein Budget von 500 € lies entweder den Center oder den Subwoofer zu. Klare Sache: der Subwoofer darf mein Zimmer zum Beben bringen! Klipsch hatte zu dem RF 82 Set den RSW 10 D als Empfehlung ausgesucht, welcher in Deutschlang jedoch so gut wie gar nicht zu bekommen war, zudem war er auch noch teurer als der kleinere Bruder, den RW 12 D. Der kleinere punktet jedoch mit günstigem Preis, einer 30 cm Membran und guter Verfügbarkeit. Bestellt und 2 Tage später war er auch schon da…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frontseite des Kartons des Subwoofers




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite, mit den Besonderheiten


*3. [Daten/ Fakten]*

Hier die technischen Daten der Frontlautsprecher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unschwer zu erkennen ist einerseits die Größe der Lautsprecher, andrerseits ist auch das Gewicht für eine Box der unteren Mittelklasse ziemlich viel, satte 30 Kg bringen jene auf die Waage. Die zeitige Anbindung des Hochtöners ist typisch für das Tractix Horn, ebenso der gute Wirkungsgrad, welcher selbst schwachen Verstärkern angemessene Töne entlockt.



Nun zum Subwoofer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Subwoofer weist die selben Züge auf wie die Frontlautsprecher. Er ist groß, insbesondere in der Tiefe ist er beeindruckend. Realtiv schwer ist er auch, immerhin 22 Kg bringt der Würfel auf die Waage. Etwas anderes ist ebenfalls beindruckend: der Pegel – 116 db(A) bei 30 Hz sind schon eine Ansag, um jenes zu erreichen muss die 30 cm Membran entsprechend befeuert werden. Letzteres übernimmt eine BASH® Endstufe mit einer Dauerleistung von 350 Watt. Die Impulsleistung liegt sogar bei 825 Watt.



Ein paar Details zum Denon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erkennbar ist, dass der Denon eher ein Multitalent in Sachen Ausstattung sein will, als ein Perfektionist in Sachen Verarbeitung und Klang wie in früheren Zeiten. Allerdings ist der 1909 ja auch nur ein AVR unterer Klasse, kein Bolide wie beispielsweise der 4810.

*4. [Bilder & Verarbeitung]*

Wie immer zuerst die Frontlautsprecher (Ich lass einfach mal die Bilder sprechen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Frontlautsprecher zeichnen ein durchweg gutes Bild ab, alles ist markant robust, ohne Schnickschnack oder sonstige Sachen wie Hochglanzoptik. Also was für echte Männer. Direkt. Ohne Umwege. Wer liebliche Details sucht, ist hier enttäuscht. Die Verarbeitung lässt allerdings nicht zu wünschen übrig, nichts knarzt oder klappert. Die Standfüße sind stabil und stehen sicher. Die Treiber sind hervorragend eingepasst, auch an sich sehen die Cerametallic Membrane gut aus. Die Front besteht zwar größtenteils aus Plastik, welches aber etwas angerraut wurde. Die Bassreflexrohre sind ebenfalls gut eingepasst und verursachen im Gegensatz zu dem im Subwoofer keine Strömungsgeräusche. Das Anschlussfeld ist sehr gut, alles was das Herz begehrt ist hier vorhanden, bis auf eine Möglichkeit: Kippschalter zum Anpassen der Klangcharakterstik gibt’s es nicht. Wieder ein Beispiel – alles direkt ohne Schnickschnack.

Weiter geht’s mit dem Subwoofer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Subwoofer ist schon ein großer Kasten, wieder typisch die Art der Verarbeitung, denn alles ist mittlerweile Klipschtypisch robust. Ecken abgerundet?? Fehlanzeige. Über der Preisklasse gelegenes Anschlussfeld?? Natürlich nicht. Aber ein Schmankerl besitzt der Subwoofer neben der gigantischen Cerametalic-Membran dann doch: Eine Bedienung über ein Display. Das ist äußerst rückenschonend und intuitiv. Das ist eben keine Spielerei sondern perfekt umgesetzt, wenngleich wie auf den Bildern ersichtlich nicht ganz so toll eingepasst. Allgemein lässt sich sagen, das die Rückseite locker ohne Kühlrippen auskommt, nicht einmal handwarm wird es. Die Standfüße sind einfach peinlich, bei einem 500 € Boliden kann man so etwas eigentlich keinem mehr andrehen. Licht und Schatten ligen hier nahe beieinander. 

Nun zum Receiver.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Receiver folgt den Klipsch, robust ist er in jedem Fall. Wenngleich hier aber auch gesagt werden muss, dass eine Plastikblende alles andere als schön ist. Auch bei dem günstigem Preis kann man das nicht so dulden. Die Drehregler besitzen eine perfekte Rasterung, eiern aber leicht. Die Druckpunkte der FB und des Denon selber sind hervorragend. Das Display ist okay, kann aber z.B. nicht mit Yamaha mithalten. Dennoch bin Ich persönlich mit dem Receiver zufrieden, immerhin sind die inneren Werte sehr gut.


*5. [Klang]*

*5.1 Musik*

Folgende Einstellungen sind vorgenommen worden:

Receiver: Restorer = 96 (Bassbetont), Audissey EQ = an, Wiedergabe = Stereo, Crossoverfrequenz: 40 Hz
Soundkarte: EQ = aus, Signalweg = PCM, Wiedergabe über Winamp mit ASIO Samplingrate: 44,1 Khz
Subwoofer: Lautstärke regelbar von -40 bis +10 db, eingestellt: -5 db(a). Crossover: max

Die Songs liegen meist in mindestens 192 Kbit Qualität , außer bei Madonna´s sowie Peter Fox´ liegen sie in 320 Kbit vor.




Pop​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​





*Madonna - Miles Away*: Immer noch einer meiner Favoriten, es ist eines der wenigen Lieder, wo der Subwoofer einsetzt. Der Bass ist sehr knackig und direkt. Die Gitarren und die Stimme von Madonna differenzieren sich sehr gut. Auch die Schnelligkeit der Bässe bereiten keine Probleme. Die Spielfreude und die Dynamik beeindrucken enorm.

*Lady GaGa – Bad Romance: *Auch ein Lied, welches mit Synthesizer Klängen und Kickbässen für gute Laune sorgt, stelt die Klipsch/Denon Kombi vor keine Probleme. Die Stimme ist jederzeit klar und sehr gut verständlich, nie nervig. Das Hochtonhorn zeigt seine vollen Qualitäten.

*Timbaland – After Dark:* Auch wenn es kein eigentliches Poplied ist, nehm Ich es hier mit hinein. Hier fallen die Klipsch nicht über einen Stolperstein – in diesem Lied findet sich nicht besonders viel Bass, also wird auch keiner übertrieben ausgegeben Die Bühnendarstellung ist hier wahrlich überzeugend, der Klang löst sich gut von den Lautsprechern.



Rock​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​





*Korn – Twisted Transistor: *Klassisches Metal, hier können besonders die Stimmen überzeugen, welche sich dezent in den Vordergrund schieben, im Hintergrund prescht der E-Gitarrensound gewaltig voran und untermalt das Lied gut. Die „s“ Laute zischen leider in wenig.

*Korn – Right Now:* Klasse Bühnendarstellung, die Stimme klingt enorm direkt und fesselnd. Rock lieben die Klipsch, man merkt das bei jedem Lied. Die Differenzierung klappt auch gut, könnte aber noch etwas besser sein.

*Kings of Lion – Sex on Fire:* Das Gegenteil der vorangegangenen Lieder, hier zeigt sich die Klipsch/ Denon Kombi ebenfalls locker dynamisch. Es entsteht eine ganz eigene Atmosphäre, wenngleich die Klipsch nicht besonders einfühlsam zu Werke gehen sonder ihre „eigene“ Charakteristik aufzeigen.



Hip Hop​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​






*Peter Fox – Kopf verloren:* Ein Hammermusiker, dieser Peter Fox. Die Bässe sind knallhart und trocken, das Zerbersten der Glasscherben ist enorm realistisch. Die Dynamikqualitäten der Klipsch kommen hier hervorragend zur Geltung. Spaß pur.

*Peter Fox – Zucker:* Das Duett mit der Dame geht voll auf, einerseits die typisch trockene Stimme von Fox, auf der andren Seite das zarte Hauchen der Frau. Mal wieder macht die Dynamik die Musik, gekonnt wird auf Schnelligkeit gespielt. Mal wieder einfach spaßig, dem „El quattro“ zu zuhören. 

*Madonna feat.Timbaland & Timberlake – 4 Minutes:* Ein Klassiker, die bedrohliche Melodie am Anfang wird super in Szene gesetzt, die Stimme von Madonna ist klar und präzise, der Bass untermalt mehr als er aufträgt. Alles ist sehr harmonisch.



Techno​







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Backside Artist – Freed from Desire:* Natürlich ist Techno bei den Klipsch aufgrund ihrer hohen Grobdynamik eine ganz eigene Hausnummer. Die Bässe sind knackiger und direkter, als Ich es in Erinnerung hatte. Der Bass wird hier ganz klar als Spaßmacher attestiert und die Synthesizer Klänge klingen realistisch.

*Alex Gaudino – Destination Unknown:* Die Stimmen sind sehr klar und präzise, absolut nicht nervig. Die Bühne ist sauber und die Bässe straff abr bei Weitem nicht so domninierend wie bei den Backside Artists. Eher untermalend. Mal wieder geht hier die Spielfreude und der Spaß vor der Neutralität – und das ist auch gut so.

*Jeckyll & Hyde – Freefall: Jumpstyle* wie man es kennt – ohne Gesang, aber dafür mit viel Beats per Minute. Die Schnelligkeit ist hier mal wieder das Stichwort der Klipsch, die Bässe sind nicht tief und auch nicht trocken. Es geht ehr in den Halleffket als in die Magengrube.



Verschiedenes​




*FF IX – Bran Barl:* Natürlich muss FF IX dabei sein, immerhin gehört jene musikalische Untermalung zu den Besten innerhalb eines Spieles. Das Lied wird sehr sauber und natürlich wiedergegeben, zauberhaft mag man da fast sagen. Dennoch könnten die Klipsch etwas zaghafter die Töne klingen lassen, aber Feinheiten zählen ja bekanntlich bei den Amis nicht. 

*FF IX – Boss Battle Theme:* Klassischer Überlebenskampf, welche enorm bedrohlich und kraftvoll ausgegeben wird, dabei gehen aber auch Feinheiten wie das Rascheln nicht unter. Beklemmend und düster – klasse.

*5.2 Heimkino*


Folgende Einstellungen sind vorgenommen worden:

Receiver: Restorer = Aus , Audissey EQ = an, Wiedergabe = dts bzw. Dolby Digital, Crossoverfrequenz: 40 Hz sowie LFE = 80 Hz
Subwoofer: Lautstärke regelbar von -40 bis +10 db, eingestellt: +2 db(a). Crossover: max

Hier ein Eindruck des Testequipments:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterteilen in Filme und Spiele werde Ich nicht großartig, eher ein zusammenfassender Eindruck. Alle Filme/Games werden von der Playstation 3 befeuert, welche ihren Ton per PCM ausgibt. Die Filme sind auf Blu-Ray gepresst.

*Resident Evil 5* stellt mit diesem Klangportfolio ein guten Test dar, immerhin wird dort ja scharf geschossen. Details bleiben die Klipsch nie schuldig, alles wird klar aufgezeigt. Die Explosionen fordern den Subwoofer auch bei sher gehobener Lautstärker nicht einmal ansatzweise, eher ist das dem Klang noch förderlich. Die Schrotflinten krachen enorm, tief, direkt, realistsich.

*Ice Age 3* mag vielleicht kein Subwoofertest sein, aber man wird doch immer wieder eines Besseren belehrt: Der Dinosaurier stapft förmlich durch mein Zimmer und Bett, es wird spürbar – mal wieder muss Ich den Subwoofer zügeln, erstens spuckt er durch das Bassreflexrohr zu viel Luft, welche Strömungsgeräusche verursachen. Zweitens geht der Dicke derart direkt und tief zur Sache, dass Ich übertriebener Weise Angst um mein Bett habe.

*Mirrors* stellt einen Test zur Bühnendarstellung, Subwooferpräzision und zur Atmosphärenerzeugung dar. In keinem der Punkte wurde Ich enttäuscht: Die Bühne ist detailliert und gut aufgebaut, der Subwoofer dröhnt nicht, er geht unbehaglich seiner Aufgabe nach – und das absolut umwerfend. Die Explosion am Ende kracht dermaßen, dass man wirklich Angst vorm Nachbar bekommt. Und die Atmosphäre rund um Kiefer Sutherland wird fast greifbar.

*6. [Fazit]*

Klipsch und Denon als Kombi sind absolut empfehlenswert, die Dynamik, Spielfreude, der hervorragende Bass sowohl vom Subwoofer als auch von den Frontlautsprechern sowie der gute Hochtöner machen Musik und Kino zum Erlebnis. Der Denon punktet mit guten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, dem guten Klang sowie dem reichhaltigem Anschlussfeld. Punktabzug gibt es bei der Verarbeitung und in Details (Grobes einblenden des Menüs).
Ebenso sieht es bei den Lautsprechern und beim Subwoofer aus, der Klang ist gut, jedoch die Verarbeitung hat so Ihre Eigenheiten. 
Eine Empfehlung für alle, welche Spaß an Ihrer Anlage haben wollen und dabei aber auf Neutralität verzichten (müssen).

Was noch auffällt: Um wirklich Laune beim Hören zu bekommen, wollen die Klipsch nicht nur immer mit Zimmerlautstärker btrieben werden - Ganz im Gegenteil, je lauter sie spielen dürfen, desto besser klingen sie.


----------



## 4clocker (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Geilo los auspacken...schnell


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Bilderladen ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*[Test] Subwoofer RW 12 D*

Bilderladen ^^


----------



## Witcher (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Das is doch mal wieder ein ordentlich und gelungener Test. Ich glaub wenn ich mehr Geld hätte würde ich mir auch die teile zulegen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Hat der Verstärker auch einen Namen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

ja, Heinz


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Schöner kompakter Test. Behälst du sie diesmal oder gibste sie auch wieder zurück?


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hat der Verstärker auch einen Namen?



Das ist kein Verstärker, das ist eine Kompaktanlage 

*@Devil96:* Ein Test mit einem richtigem Verstärker oder AV-Receiver, welcher mindestens 130 Watt Sinus pro Kanal liefert, wäre da etwas professioneller gewesen, da eine Kompaktanlage in der Regel nicht für solche hochwertigen Lautsprecher ausgelegt ist. Damit möchte ich auch sagen, dass diese Anlage für den Betrieb eines Teufel-Systems genau sowenig geeignet ist und somit den Klang vom Motiv 6 sowohl auch von den Klipsch-Lautsprechern massiv verfälscht wird. Du kannst also mit einer solchen Anlage weder das Teufel-System, noch die Klipsch-Lautsprecher objektiv bewerten. Und genau aus diesem Grund ist trotz des Aufwandes und der Mühe - welche ich zweifellos respektiere - leider keine wirkliche Aussage des Klanges betreffend möglich.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Ein sehr schöner Test! Vielleicht noch etwas mehr schreiben zum Klang, vor allem bei verschiedenen Musikrichtungen.

Auch eine Kompaktanlage kann mit den Boxen spielen. Den Unterschied kann man hören zu billigeren Boxen. Ich musste erst letztens meine alte Kompaktanlage reaktivieren, weil mein alter Yamaha-Verstärker den Geist aufgegeben hat. Der Unterschied ist marginal. Zumindest spielen meine Canton GLE 490 wie erwartet.

Übrigens kommt demnächst ein sehr umfangreicher Test zu den Canton GLE 490 von mir Online.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das ist kein Verstärker, das ist eine Kompaktanlage


Auch da gibt es diese un jene.
Dem Verstärker einer Festival 500 würde ich die entsprechende Bezeichnung z.B. nicht verwehren.


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Nur mal so als Info: Das sind keine Boxen, sondern Lautsprecher. Boxen ist ein Sport

*KlugscheißmodusOFF*


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch da gibt es diese un jene.
> Dem Verstärker einer Festival 500 würde ich die entsprechende Bezeichnung z.B. nicht verwehren.



Hier geht es aber um eine Stereo/Dolby Surround Pro-Logic-Kompaktanlage von Universum/Quelle, welche mit Sicherheit nicht mehr als 50 Watt Sinus pro Kanal bereitstellen kann. Des Weiteren bezweifel ich, dass diese Kompaktanlage über die gleichen hochwertigen Operationsverstärker/DACs verfügt wie ein vernünftiger AV-Receiver/Verstärker.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber um eine Stereo/Dolby Surround Pro-Logic-Kompaktanlage von Universum/Quelle, welche mit Sicherheit nicht mehr als 50 Watt Sinus pro Kanal bereitstellen kann.



Ein Röhrenverstärker schafft in der Regel nicht mehr als 20W. Wattzahlen sind was für Marketingstrategen und Autoverstärker-Freaks mit klirrenden Kennzeichenschild. 

Gerade die Klipsch-Modelle mit Horn brauchen nicht viel Verstärkerleistung.

EDIT

Viel wichtiger sind da Phasendrehungen und Spannungsspitzen, die so manchen LS und/oder Verstärker ins Jenseits begleitet haben.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Es gibt für jeden guten Lautsprecher eine empfohlene Mindestverstärkerleistung und mehr ist in der Regel immer besser als zu wenig. 
An den schlechteren Operationsverstärker/DACs ändert das im Übrigen auch nichts.



> Keine Frage: Die Lautsprecher eines Stereo- oder Heimkinosystems sind das Maß für die Klangqualität der gesamten Anlage. Der beste und teuerste Verstärker nützt nichts, wenn die Boxen die angelieferten Musiksignale nicht ordentlich umsetzen und wiedergeben können. Anders herum kann ein hochwertiges Lautsprechersystem nur sein volles Klangpotenzial ausspielen, wenn auch die vorgeschaltete Elektronik von bester Qualität ist. Aus unzähligen Beratungsgesprächen unserer Techniker, der umfassenden Marktkenntnis unserer Berater und der engen Kooperation mit einigen ausgesuchten Unterhaltungselektronik-Herstellern haben wir daher einige Vorschläge erarbeitet, welche AV-Receiver/Verstärker optimal mit den Teufel-Lautsprechersystemen harmonieren.
> 
> Unsere Empfehlungen sollen Ihnen lediglich eine Richtlinie geben um das betreffende Lautsprechersystem bis zur empfohlenen Raumgröße optimal ansteuern zu können. Sollte der Aufstellungsbereich Ihrer Lautsprecher kleiner ausfallen oder extrem hohe Lautstärken nicht gefordert sein, sind auch AV-Receiver aus anderen Bereichen bzw. den nächstkleineren Kategorien geeignet.
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.teufel.de/Magazin/Praxis/Geraeteempfehlung/index.cfm


----------



## feivel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

da bin ich jetzt irgendwie neidisch, zwar nicht auf den "verstärker", aber an meinem hängen nur 2 alte schneider boxen, die zwar ganz gut klingen, aber ganz gut ist noch lang nicht beeindruckend


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

@ Dr. Cox: Die Bewertung ist komplett objektiv - Der Verstärker besitzt den Namen VTC-CD 4001, bietet angebliche 120 W/ Kanal (real vllt. so 40 W) und reicht für diesen MOnat aus, weil ich den nächsten Monat (1200€ für den Führerschein verrechnet) nen richtigen Receiver hol, beispielsweise den Denon AVR-1709. UND der reicht aus.
Desweiteren klingen Endstufen nicht oder nur teilweise, weil sie Signal verstärken, mehr nicht. Desweiteren kann man selbst mit diesem Krüppel die Unterschiede bei weitem raushören, da kannst du mir nichts erzählen, zudem hör ich, wie der Verstärker limitiert. Und die Teufelseite kannst du dir schenken, sehr empfehlenswert ist das nicht immer.

@Pokerclock Dir stimm ich zu, Wattzahlen sind sinnfrei (hab ich geschrieben), mit 4 Watt komm ich hin, um mir 98 Db(A) um die Ohren zu blasen, dank hervorragenden Wirkungsgrad. Zudem besitzt der Verstärker einen Widerstand von 6, die Lautsprecher einen von 8 Ohm --> mir geht Leistung verloren, aber was solls?? ich betreib das sowieso nur auf Zimmerlautstärke. Musikrichtungen reich ich noch nach 
(*freu mich auf deinen Test*)


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



feivel schrieb:


> da bin ich jetzt irgendwie neidisch, zwar nicht auf den "verstärker", aber an meinem hängen nur 2 alte schneider boxen, die zwar ganz gut klingen, aber ganz gut ist noch lang nicht beeindruckend



Kann ich verstehen, aber gute Boxen taugen gute 10 Jahre, lieber einmal viel als zu wenig investieren, dafür kann man bei der Elektronik etwas sparen


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Achso, bin am überlegen, ob ich mir net glei den Receiver hol, weil in 18 Tagen krieg ich eh wieder knete, und de Fahrschul will ja net glei 1000€ von mir, dann könnt ichENDLICH den perfekten Sound genießen und den Test hier updaten   
Achso, hab ich eig. schon erwähnt dass die Anlage nach und nach zu einem KOmplett-Heimkinosystem ausgebaut wird, incl. Subwoofer v. Klipsch, Center und REar?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber um eine Stereo/Dolby Surround Pro-Logic-Kompaktanlage von Universum/Quelle, welche mit Sicherheit nicht mehr als 50 Watt Sinus pro Kanal bereitstellen kann. Des Weiteren bezweifel ich, dass diese Kompaktanlage über die gleichen hochwertigen Operationsverstärker/DACs verfügt wie ein vernünftiger AV-Receiver/Verstärker.



Zuerst möchte ich sagen schöner Test, und natürlich kann man sich den ersten Eindruck der Lautsprecher im Verhältnis zu den Teufel... machen denn diese verwendete er ja vorher am selbigen Gerät!
Das sein aktueller "Receiver" Rotz ist, weiß er selber sonst würde er ja auch nicht auf z.B. Denon umsteigen.Und alles auf einmal kaufen kann halt auch nicht jeder.

Mfg


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Zuerst möchte ich sagen schöner Test, und natürlich kann man sich den ersten Eindruck der Lautsprecher im Verhältnis zu den Teufel... machen denn diese verwendete er ja vorher am selbigen Gerät!
> Das sein aktueller "Receiver" Rotz ist, weiß er selber sonst würde er ja auch nicht auf z.B. Denon umsteigen.Und alles auf einmal kaufen kann halt auch nicht jeder.
> 
> Mfg



Korrekt, aber Dr. Co hat immer REcht. Kennt man ja  ZUdem hol ich mir den Denon 1909 nächste Woche, Ich hoff mal dass ich am we den Test erneuern kann 
Aber Dr. Cox nörgelt dann bestimmt auch noch ne runde...


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Desweiteren klingen Endstufen nicht oder nur teilweise, weil sie Signal verstärken, mehr nicht.



Dir ist aber bekannt, dass bei solchen Kompaktanlagen meist ein Equalizer zum Einsatz kommt, welcher bestimmte Frequenzen verstärkt und unterdrückt?



Devil96 schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann man selbst mit diesem Krüppel die Unterschiede bei weitem raushören, da kannst du mir nichts erzählen, zudem hör ich, wie der Verstärker limitiert.



Es mag ja vielleicht sein, dass du einen Unterschied hörst, das ist nur zu logisch und das habe ich auch nie bestritten. Jedoch ist es möglich, dass z.B. deine Kompaktanlage das Teufelsystem was die Dynamik angeht stärker limitiert hat als die Klipsch-Lautsprecher. Die Firma Teufel würde ja nicht umsonst auf ihrer Seite empfehlen einen starken Verstärker/AV-Receiver zu verwenden, wenn es keinen Nutzen bringen würde, logisch oder. Ich habe z.B. durch den Einsatz eines Verstärkers mit einer Sinusleistung von 130 Watt je Kanal einen starken Anstieg der Dynamik gegenüber meinem vorherigen Verstärker mit nur 70 Watt Sinus heraushören können.



Devil96 schrieb:


> Und die Teufelseite kannst du dir schenken, sehr empfehlenswert ist das nicht immer.



Kannst du mir auch bitte verraten weshalb? Ich möchte bitte einen sachlichen und objektiven Grund von dir, weshalb man z.B. nicht auf die Empfehlungen Teufels, was AV-Receiver/Verstärker angeht hören sollte?




Devil96 schrieb:


> Korrekt, aber Dr. Co hat immer REcht. Kennt man ja  ZUdem hol ich mir den Denon 1909 nächste Woche, Ich hoff mal dass ich am we den Test erneuern kann
> Aber Dr. Cox nörgelt dann bestimmt auch noch ne runde...



Deine persönlichen Angriffe gegen mich solltest du dir lieber sparen. Zum einen weil es total kindisch und kleingeistig ist und zum anderen nicht gerade deine Seriosität unterstreicht, welche du mit diesem Test so gerne darstellen möchtest. Vielleicht ist das neu für dich, aber in der großen weiten Welt muss man auch in der Lage sein sachlich und objektiv zu argumentieren. Wenn man jedoch gleich persönlich und angreifend wird, weil einem die Argumente bei einer Meinungsverschiedenheit ausgehen kommt man nicht weit.

Meine Äußerungen sind hier nur als sachliche Kritik gedacht und nicht als persönlicher Angriff gegen dich! Ich bitte dich also genauso sachlich auf meine Kritik einzugehen um eine vernünftige Diskussion zu ermöglichen


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Ach lieber Gott im Himmel...

Das mit dem EQ wusste ich nicht, da erzählst du mir echt was Neues. ich wusste das nur von Bose 

Mit der Dynamik u. Teufel-Speaker ist nunja, nicht unumstritten, allerdings sind die Klipsch einfach besser als die Teufels. Das kann ich ruhigen Gewissens so stehen lassen.

Die Teufel Seite ist gut, zum Einlesen wirklich gut geeignet. Aber, Zitat:,, die Leistung kann nicht hoch genug sein..." MIt 10 Watt dröhnst du eine halbe Stadt weg. da brauchen es keine 220 W oder so. Eine Erwähnng wäre wünschenswert gewesen.

Ach, Dr. Cox.... du nörgelst doch wirklich immer an mir rum. Aber weiste, dass find ich irgendwie lustig, jeder diskutiert mit dir. Aber das ist ja der Sinn eines Forums


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Hr.Doktor: Ich finde aber auch das du etwas zuuuuu empfindlich bist, Devil hat dich in keinsterweise beleidigt oder persöhnlich angegriffen.
Das ist halt sein persöhnliches empfinden dir gegenüber was er äusserte mehr nicht.

Und mit dem Satz kleingeistig... hast du ihn mehr als er dich beleidigt wenn man von einer Beleidigung seinerseits überhaupt reden kann.

Nunja das gehört aber auch nicht zum Thema... freue mich wenn Devil seinen Denon hat.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Das mit dem EQ wusste ich nicht, da erzählst du mir echt was Neues.



Gut zu wissen.



Devil96 schrieb:


> Mit der Dynamik u. Teufel-Speaker ist nunja, nicht unumstritten, allerdings sind die Klipsch einfach besser als die Teufels. Das kann ich ruhigen Gewissens so stehen lassen.



Habe ich das bestritten? ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass die Kompaktanlage nicht optimal für einen solchen Test/Vergleich ist.



Devil96 schrieb:


> Die Teufel Seite ist gut, zum Einlesen wirklich gut geeignet. Aber, Zitat:,, die Leistung kann nicht hoch genug sein..." MIt 10 Watt dröhnst du eine halbe Stadt weg. da brauchen es keine 220 W oder so. Eine Erwähnng wäre wünschenswert gewesen.



Alles klar, jetzt weiß ich dass du definitiv keine Ahnung hast von was du da redest. Also ist eine Diskussion was dieses Thema angeht mit dir wohl leider nicht möglich.



Devil96 schrieb:


> Ach, Dr. Cox.... du nörgelst doch wirklich immer an mir rum. Aber weiste, dass find ich irgendwie lustig, jeder diskutiert mit dir. Aber das ist ja der Sinn eines Forums



Meinst du etwa meine Reaktion bezüglich deines eindeutig abwertenden Kommentars über mich:



Devil96 schrieb:


> *Korrekt, aber Dr. Co hat immer REcht. Kennt man ja*  ZUdem hol ich mir den Denon 1909 nächste Woche, Ich hoff mal dass ich am we den Test erneuern kann
> Aber Dr. Cox nörgelt dann bestimmt auch noch ne runde...







$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Und mit dem Satz kleingeistig... hast du ihn mehr als er dich beleidigt wenn man von einer Beleidigung seinerseits überhaupt reden kann.



Wenn du dir meinen Post noch einmal ausführlich durchließt, dann wird dir sicherlich auch auffallen, dass sich "kleingeistig" nur auf sein Verhalten mir gegenüber und nicht auf ihn selbst bezieht 


*@Topic:* Ich würde mich unabhängig der persönlichen Meinung des Autors gegen mich, freuen, wenn dieser Test eventuell später mit einem AV-Receiver wiederholt wrerden könnte


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Also, Streit/Diskussion beiseite. Ich hab eine Meinung ÜBER dich nich GEGEN Dich. Ist ein Unterschied, Zudem wiederhol ich den Test mit meinem Denon 1909 (bestellt *freu) selbstverständlich.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Also, Streit/Diskussion beiseite. Ich hab eine Meinung ÜBER dich nich GEGEN Dich. Ist ein Unterschied, Zudem wiederhol ich den Test mit meinem Denon 1909 (bestellt *freu) selbstverständlich.



Freu mich uffn Test....


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Kann mich an Klipsch erinnern...

In den 80ern hatte ein Kumpel Klipsch Eckkörner. Ich habe Pink Floyd und The Wall nie wieder eindrucksvoller gehört!

Top Bericht


----------



## bobby (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

habe Klipsch auch schon gehört so gut sind die auch nicht, da sind meine Hybrid 5 schon besser


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Boarch...

Freut Euch doch mal...

Wer wirklich mal was highendiges hören möchte, der wende sich an meinen Bekannten der hier sein Handwerk feil bietet!

AUDITORIUM - FEIDIKSTR.93 59065 HAMM - AKTUELL

Viele Grüße von mir an Leo, dem ich im High End Bereich, und auch von seinem Rat und Tat zu viel Dank verpflichtet bin.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



bobby schrieb:


> habe Klipsch auch schon gehört so gut sind die auch nicht, da sind meine Hybrid 5 schon besser



Also wenn es um realistische Musikwiedergabe geht werden die Teufel Hybriden regelmäßig abgewatscht.
Selbst vom sonst nicht soo audiophilen Test-Heft:
test.de - Standlautsprecher - Tests - Bild + Ton - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest


----------



## bobby (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also wenn es um realistische Musikwiedergabe geht werden die Teufel Hybriden regelmäßig abgewatscht.
> Selbst vom sonst nicht soo audiophilen Test-Heft:
> test.de - Standlautsprecher - Tests - Bild + Ton - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest


  Ich muß auch zugeben bei mir ist der Film Klang schon wichtiger schaue
ja sehr viel Action Blu-Ray Filme 
Musik geniese ich mit meinen AKG Kopfhörer


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Meine Erfahrungen mit Teufel decken sich mit dem des Testers. Für Film und Fernsehen sind diese Systeme sehr gut geeignet und wissen es Druck und Raum zu vermitteln, aber für Musik gibt es einfach bessere Kombinationen für den gleichen Preis. Das lässt sich auch in diversen Fachzeitschriften nachlesen und nachhören.

Wattzahlen als alleiniges Kriterium zu nehmen ist meines Erachtens nicht ausreichend. Wie ich schon schrieb sind Phasendrehungen und Spannungsspitzen (die leider nur mit Testequipment zu erfassen sind) eher zu beachten. Manche Yamaha-Verstärker sind da ein schönes Beispiel. Hohe Wattzahlen, die bei Phasendrehungen sich glatt halbieren. Insoweit ist die Aussage auf der Teufelseite unvollständig. Bei Bedarf scanne ich mal ein Würfeldiagramm eines Verstärkers ein, damit manche mal wissen wie das ausschaut. 

Was das Thema Kompaktanlagen angeht, musste ich selbst erst die Erfahrung machen und meine alte "Kompakte" aus der Jugendzeit reaktivieren (JVC MX-J552R). 

In Vergleich zu meinem Yamaha Verstärker (20 Jahre, damals 1200 DM gekostet laut Vadder). War mit der Magnat Monitor 880 kein allzu großer Unterschied heraus zu hören. Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn es lauter wurde, war da nochmal ein Tick weniger Verzerrung zu hören.

Jetzt muss sie schon seit mehreren Wochen mit zwei Canton GLE 490 spielen. Was soll ich sagen. Gigantisch. Den Rest kann man in meinem Test zur GLE 490 nachlesen, der vielleicht heute noch online kommt.

Davon abgesehen, wenn man wirklich den Verstärker ausschließen will, sollte man sein Auto verkaufen und stattdessen was von Accuphase oder ein paar McIntosh Mono-Blöcke kaufen. Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich dann auch gleich besser streiten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Stimm Ich zu, das Motiv 6 war bei Filmen wirklich gut (räumliche Ortung, Bühnendarstellung), aber bei Musik... sieht es kein Land. Wobei man aber festhalten muss, dass das Motiv 6 650 € kostet und das Stereoset von Klipsch 750€. Das gesamte Klipsch-Surround set grenzt an die 2000€, also eine komplett andere Welt. Für die 650€ macht Teufel schon gute Lautsprecher.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Update: Denon AVR 1909 bestellt bei redcoon (hab meine PS3 dort her), dürfte spätestens Mittwoch da sein, solange die Post nicht wieder statt 490€    980 € will *rolleyes*

Ich werde dann Freitag (hab ich frei ) oder spätestens Wochenende ein großes Update machen, incl. gewünschten Vergleich der MUsikrichtungen und ein Review zum Denon, welches aber klein hier sein wird, viel kann ich ja darüber nicht berichten, es fehlt der Vergleich zu andren Receivern.


----------



## rocc (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Der Test ist wirklich sehr schön!
Gut geschrieben, schöne Worte gefunden,...

Was mich ein bisschen am Vergleich stört ist, dass man in Punkto Filmen(falls in Dolby Surround oder DTS übertragen) eigentlich schon das Motiv 6 vorziehen sollte.
5.1 klingt für mich einfach mehr nach Kino als einfacher Stereo-Ton.

Mfg,
logitechmx518


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Natürlich ist der raumklang besser, das bedarf eig. keiner Erwähnung  Aber die Klipsch vermitteln im Stereovergleich ein bsseres Mittendrinn Gefühl, aber alles in allem fährt man mit dem Motiv 6 als Filmset gut.


----------



## rocc (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Wage ich auch nicht zu bezweifeln! 

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Boxen von Klipsch klanglich gesehen besser sind!


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

,,Besser" ist langsam kein Audruck mehr, muss ich echt mal loswerden. Der Wirkungsgrad ist einfach exzellent, aber was erzähl ich: der Refresh des Test wartet nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Echt guter Test
Und ich bin so neidisch, will auch solche Dinger haben

Falls du auch Rock-/Punkmusik testen willst, dann kann ich dir als Klangbeispiel Platten von Rise Against oder My Chemical Romance oder auch Slipknot empfehlen.
Aber nur wenn du auch die echten CDs hast, und nicht Mp3-Dateien mit geringer Qualität.
Wie spielst du denn die Samplesongs ab?
Schließt du den PC an den Receiver an oder hast du einen guten CD-Player?

Gruß Dustin


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Also, Abpielen tu ich meine ganze musik über meine Xonar vom Pc. Quali der Lieder 320 kbit MP3´s wie Just Dance, aber auch Internet Radio v. Clip Inc mit leider bloß 128 kbit/s, hab noch keine andere gute Quelle gefunden... 

Achso, Receiver ist da. Nunja, das Masse-Brummen gibt sein Comeback, könnt Ihr mir einen vernünftigen Mantelstromfilter empfehlen?? Und wie schließ ich den PC am Besten an?? hab zur Zeit bei CD-Player 
PS: Der Audio Restorer für MP3´s ist echt genial, muss man lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Also MP3s in V2(variable Bitrate etwas über 192kbps) klingen auch mit meinen soeben eingetroffenen KEF iQ7 noch top.
Von sogenannten "Restorern" halte ich nichts, die erfinden nur Töne die es gar nicht gibt.

Was den Verstärker-Anschluss an geht:
Im Grunde ist alles außer Phono eh gleich geregelt, aber prinzipiell ist der AUX/Line Anschluss der für zusätzliche Quellen wie eben der PC.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also MP3s in V2(variable Bitrate etwas über 192kbps) klingen auch mit meinen soeben eingetroffenen KEF iQ7 noch top.
> Von sogenannten "Restorern" halte ich nichts, die erfinden nur Töne die es gar nicht gibt.
> 
> Was den Verstärker-Anschluss an geht:
> Im Grunde ist alles außer Phono eh gleich geregelt, aber prinzipiell ist der AUX/Line Anschluss der für zusätzliche Quellen wie eben der PC.



Hmm, der Restorer klingt aber für meine Begriffe außerordentlich gut, mit dem Crystalizer etc. nicht zu vergleichen. Danke für das mit dem Verstärker.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Wann gibt es ein Update?


----------



## Dr. Cox (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Musik sollte man generell ausschließlich von CD hören und nicht minderwertigen MP3s nutzen. Und auch Dinge wie der Crystellizer, Restorer, etc.. verfälschen nur den Klang nur unnötig.
*
@Devil96:* Falls du deine Soundkarte analog an den AV-Receiver angeschlossen hast, wird die automatische Lautsprecherkalibration via Richtmikrofon keine Wirkung zeigen, dafür musst du den AV-Receiver digital ansteuern 

Vielleicht verschwindet auch deine Brummschleife, wenn du die Xonar mit einem Toslink-Kabel an den AV-Receiver anschließt


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Musik sollte man generell ausschließlich von CD hören und nicht minderwertigen MP3s nutzen. Und auch Dinge wie der Crystellizer, Restorer, etc.. verfälschen nur den Klang nur unnötig.
> *
> @Devil96:* Falls du deine Soundkarte analog an den AV-Receiver angeschlossen hast, wird die automatische Lautsprecherkalibration via Richtmikrofon keine Wirkung zeigen, dafür musst du den AV-Receiver digital ansteuern
> 
> Vielleicht verschwindet auch deine Brummschleife, wenn du die Xonar mit einem Toslink-Kabel an den AV-Receiver anschließt



Nunja, an irgendwas muss ich ja sparen, sonst sind die Speaker un der Receiver nicht drin, zudem gehlt mir einfach das Geld um mir immer wegen einem Lied gleich eine CD zu kaufen 

Bist du dir sicher, die Einmessung keine Wirkung zeigt? Einmessen lassen hab ich schon 

Brummschleife.... arghhh, nervig. Aber ein Toslink kabel hab ich zwar, aber mir knapp 2m knapp bemessen  Ich bräuchte ca. 5m, bei optischer Übertragung....

PS: Wie schließ ich am besten die PS3 an?? über HDMI zum TV (zur Zeit) und dann per Cinch zum Receiver, oder per HDMI zum TV und opt. Digital direkt zum A/V-Receiver?

Apropos: was haltet ihr von dem opt. Digitalkabel? Link
Das Update kommt entweder am WE oder anfang nächster woche.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

geht ja preislich noch, also da seh ich kein Problem, aber ansonsten hier mal ein aufschlussreicher Artikel zum Kabel-Voodoo:

AudioHQ -> Realistische Betrachtungen

Edit: hab grad gelesen das die Kabel doppelt geschirmt sind...wogegen müssen optische Kabel denn bitte doppelt geschirmt sein? gegen Sonneneinstrahlung oder was?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Die PS3 würde ich per HDMI mit dem Receiver und von dort aus mitm Fernseher verbinden. Der Receiver "holt" sich die Audiodaten aus dem Stream raus.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

@a_fire_inside_1988: Das hab ich auch schon gehört, Kabelzeugs alá Oehlöbach kann man sich eh nicht leisten 

@nfsgame: Aber durch die Verbindung über Cinch gibts doch einen (winzigen) Verlust an Qualität, denk ich mal... Zudem hab ich ja das opt. Kabel da für die PS3.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Soweit möglich alles digital verbinden um möglichst nur die hochwertigen Wandler des Receivers zu nutzen. Die Kabel selbst haben keinen messbaren Einfluss auf die Klangqualität. Da macht selbst der Staub auf der Membran mehr aus


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Soweit möglich alles digital verbinden um möglichst nur die hochwertigen Wandler des Receivers zu nutzen. Die Kabel selbst haben keinen messbaren Einfluss auf die Klangqualität. Da macht selbst der Staub auf der Membran mehr aus



Ok, werd ich machen 
Dann mach ich mich mal ans Staubwischen, damit die Klipsch ja nichts von ihrer Qualität verlieren


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

meine neuen Teufel's werden auch jeden Tag gepflegt  aber nicht die Membranen, Staub sieht man nur so toll auf Piano-Lack...das is doof ^^


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Nunja, an irgendwas muss ich ja sparen, sonst sind die Speaker un der Receiver nicht drin, zudem gehlt mir einfach das Geld um mir immer wegen einem Lied gleich eine CD zu kaufen



Dann hörst du die falsche Musik 

Auf den Alben die ich kaufe, kann man fast immer jeden Song hören 



Devil96 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, die Einmessung keine Wirkung zeigt? Einmessen lassen hab ich schon



Das funktioniert nur dann, wenn der AV-Receiver selbst den Sound "abmischt" und das tut er nur wenn er digital angeschlossen ist. Analog verstärkt er nur die hereinkommenden Signale, welche bereits von der Soundkarte "abmischt" wurden 




Devil96 schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Aber durch die Verbindung über Cinch gibts doch einen (winzigen) Verlust an Qualität, denk ich mal... Zudem hab ich ja das opt. Kabel da für die PS3.



Den "Klangverlust" gibt es schon zwischen den DACs und den OPAMPs deiner Xonar/X-Fi. Darum Soundkarten wenn möglich immer digital an den AV-Receiver anschließen


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Trotzdem bin ich grad finanziell ausgeblutet, reicht noch für den Führerschein und das wars 
Naja... dann werd ich mir das 5m opt. KJabel holen, damit ich das blöde Brummen auch loswerde.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Ich will ein Update


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Sorry, um euch ein umfassendes Update ermöglichen zu können, müsst ihr euch bis ca. Dienstag gedulden. Ich hab so viele Lieder un Stücke, desweiteren gibt es auch neue Eindrücke in Games, weil ich mir DMC 4 sowie Gran Turismo 5 Prologue ausgeliehen hab, dauert halt alles etwas


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Sorry, um euch ein umfassendes Update ermöglichen zu können, müsst ihr euch bis ca. Dienstag gedulden. Ich hab so viele Lieder un Stücke, desweiteren gibt es auch neue Eindrücke in Games, weil ich mir DMC 4 sowie Gran Turismo 5 Prologue ausgeliehen hab, dauert halt alles etwas


Kein Ding.
Gut Ding will ja bekanntlich Weile haben


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kein Ding.
> Gut Ding will ja bekanntlich Weile haben



Genau, wir sind ja nicht so.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Update ist zu einem Teil fertig! War gerade beim zweiten Teil da kackt mir das PCGHX Forum ab, ich darf alles nochmal machen....


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi in Vollendung: Klipsch RF-82*

Ok, es ist fertig! Mein Mega-Update! Kritik immer her!


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*


Ich bin so neidisch, hätte auch gerne so n geiles Stereosystem
Hut ab, der Test ist echt gut. Mach weiter so, falls du dir noch was teureres kaufen solltest.

Hast du die Lieder als MP3s oder als CDs vorliegen gehabt, oder hast du die Songs auf MyVideo oder Youtube angehört?

Wenn letzteres, dann geht ja da mit CD-Quali noch mehr in Sachen Sound, oder?
Denn Youtube u.ä. haben ja nicht maximale Qualität

lg Dustin


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Der Test ist in das richtige Unterforum für Heimkino und Hifi umgezogen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich bin so neidisch, hätte auch gerne so n geiles Stereosystem
> Hut ab, der Test ist echt gut. Mach weiter so, falls du dir noch was teureres kaufen solltest.
> 
> Hast du die Lieder als MP3s oder als CDs vorliegen gehabt, oder hast du die Songs auf MyVideo oder Youtube angehört?
> ...




Nee, ich hatte alle Lieder zumindest als MP3 zur Verfügung  CD-qualität kann man einfach nicht ersetzten, ist nun mal so.

Ich geb dann auch immer n Update durch, wenn ich mir die Rear´s und den Center hol


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Nee, ich hatte alle Lieder zumindest als MP3 zur Verfügung  CD-qualität kann man einfach nicht ersetzten, ist nun mal so.
> 
> Ich geb dann auch immer n Update durch, wenn ich mir die Rear´s und den Center hol



Haste dir schonmal ne SACD reingezogen??? Da fängt man an zu sabbbbbern!!


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Haste dir schonmal ne SACD reingezogen??? Da fängt man an zu sabbbbbern!!



Nee? Was is denn das?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Eine Sogenannte Super Audio CD, die im Klang einfach SPITZENMÄßIG ist.
Allerdings benötigt man dafür auch einen SACD Player der sehr sehr teuer ist.
Aber die Qualität der Musik auf solch einen Disk ist einfach Porno...Google mal.


----------



## hansi152 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> 1.
> ganz im Gegensatz zu dem  hervorragenden Wirkungsgrad.  98 db(A) mit nur einem realen Watt Leistung in einem Meter,
> 
> .....
> ...


Zu allererst:
Deine LS sehen extrem lecker aus und spielen wahrscheinlich auch so, ABER:

1. 98db/W/m sagen was aus....aber nicht viel, weil ich glaube, 
dass der Wert im Frequenzbereich des Hochtonhorns gemessen wurde. Welches wie jedes Horn einen sehr guten Wirkungsgrad (dB/W/m  ist übrigens genau genommen die Empfindlichkeit) hat, 
womit wir auch schon zu Punkt 2 kommen.

2. Es ist ganz schön dreist ne BR-Kiste mit Hochtonhorn, das Horn so hervorzuheben. Fast jede PA-Box hat ein HT-Horn und 1-2 BR-Chassis! 
Sowas wie ein Klipschhorn(um etwas der selben Firma zu nennen),Viecher, Eckhörner, Betthörner und ander DIY-Derivate sind echte Hörner!

An den LS grundsätzlich hab ich nix auszusetzen, ausser vielleicht dass sie in BR sind.

MfG Hansi152


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

@hansi:

Stimmt, der Wirkungsgrad ist natürlich von den Hörnern gemessen. Konstruktionsbedingt haben sie den besseren Wirkungsgrad, desweiteren wird PR-typisch das eben erwähnt.

Jetzt kann ich dir aber nicht folgen, BR-Kiste?? Was heißt denn das ausgeschrieben?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Eine Sogenannte Super Audio CD, die im Klang einfach SPITZENMÄßIG ist.
> Allerdings benötigt man dafür auch einen SACD Player der sehr sehr teuer ist.
> Aber die Qualität der Musik auf solch einen Disk ist einfach Porno...Google mal.


Wenn man einen Sony DVD Player hat kann man Glück haben.

Auch eine alte PS3(die mit PS2 Unterstützung) kann solche Discs spielen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Aber der Klang ist einfach Porno.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Hast du auch mal selbst eine gehört oder beeindrucken dich nur die technischen Daten?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du auch mal selbst eine gehört oder beeindrucken dich nur die technischen Daten?



Ich habe schon öfter welche gehört.
Hab ne Ausbildung bei ProMarkt gemacht, und ne Weile lang am Ku-Damm gearbeitet wo wir solche Player hatten...ich sage nur Jazz Rules.


----------



## Klutten (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Eine Sogenannte Super Audio CD, die im Klang einfach SPITZENMÄßIG ist.
> Allerdings benötigt man dafür auch einen SACD Player der sehr sehr teuer ist.
> Aber die Qualität der Musik auf solch einen Disk ist einfach Porno...Google mal.



Ich habe einen Sony DVD-Player, der nebenbei SACDs abspielt. Der Klang ist wirklich traumhaft, allerdings sollte man die Musik dann wirklich nur noch mit geschlossenen Augen hören - alles andere lenkt ab. 

Meine Lieblings-CD war eine Neuproduktion von Fleetwood Mac ...leider verschollen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Sony DVD-Player, der nebenbei SACDs abspielt. Der Klang ist wirklich traumhaft, allerdings sollte man die Musik dann wirklich nur noch mit geschlossenen Augen hören - alles andere lenkt ab.
> 
> Meine Lieblings-CD war eine Neuproduktion von Fleetwood Mac ...leider verschollen



Du sagt es! Wie oft ich schon mit Augen zu hier gesessen habe um Musik zu hören...


----------



## Klutten (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Das bringt mich auf die Idee mal wieder das letzte Phil Collins Live-Konzert einzuwerfen. Doppel-DVD mit dem besten Klang, der mir bislang in DTS untergekommen ist.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Bin zwar kein Fan von Ihm, aber ich höre mir auch solche Musik gerne mal an nur um den guten Ton zu genießen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Zum Glück haben Blu-rays ja genügend Platz für eine ordentliche Tonspur(z. B. die Jazz Showcase Disc).
Einen SACD Player hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Klutten (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Geht mir nicht anders. Ich stehe auf perfekten Klang und den kann man nun mal nur von echten Musikern genießen. Zudem ist es einmalig Phil Collins und Chester Thompson im Parallelflug Schlagzeug spielen zu hören. Das ist Perfektion aller erster Güte.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Ich hab leider auch keinen SACD Player, nicht zuletzt aus dem Grund das man kaum welche kriegt.(SACDS)
Norah Jones läßt sich auch gut hören.


----------



## Klutten (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Was Klang und Gefühl in der Musik angeht, stehen bei mir Phil Collins, Sting, Katie Melua und Celine Dion ganz oben auf der Liste. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit zum Musik hören ...oder sollte ich mal meinen angestammten Büroplatz gegen meinen Musiksessel tauschen?  Vielleicht morgen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Klutten schrieb:


> Was Klang und Gefühl in der Musik angeht, stehen bei mir Phil Collins, Sting, Katie Melua und Celine Dion ganz oben auf der Liste. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit zum Musik hören ...oder sollte ich mal meinen angestammten Büroplatz gegen meinen Musiksessel tauschen?  Vielleicht morgen.



Joah, Sting hat auch was aufm Kasten...keine Frage.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Himmel, was für ne Diskussion 

Heute hab ich gelesen, dass auf irgendeiner Messe ein neues Format für Musik präsentiert wird, die Blu-Ray Musik. Sie besitzt eigene Tonspuren für 5.1 Musiksound usw. Allerdings, 5.1 bei Musik?? Nee, gutes Stereo bleibt das Optimum 
Also kann ich mit meiner PS 3 / 80 GB keine SACD´s anhören?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Im Grudne gibt es solche Discs schon.
Irgend ein skandinavischer Anbieter bringt afaik heute schon Blu-rays ganz ohne Videospur raus, ist halt nur noch nicht offiziell spezifiziert.

5.1 Bei Musik ist gar nicht mal so verkehr, schließlich hilft es bei der Ortung, man muss es halt nur von Anfang an passend aufnehmen und sampeln und braucht entsprechend mehr hochwertige Boxen. Auch die SACD und Audio-DVD kennen 5.1 .

Zur PS3:
Wenn es nicht die ältere NTSC Version ist, dann nicht:
Playstation 3 ? Wikipedia


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Stimmt, die guten DVD AUDIOS gibt es ja auch noch.


----------



## hansi152 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> @hansi:
> 
> Stimmt, der Wirkungsgrad ist natürlich von den Hörnern gemessen. Konstruktionsbedingt haben sie den besseren Wirkungsgrad, desweiteren wird PR-typisch das eben erwähnt.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich dir aber nicht folgen, BR-Kiste?? Was heißt denn das ausgeschrieben?



Sorry hab länger gebraucht

BR=Bassreflex


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Achso... stellt sich mir aber die Frage, was du dann gegen die Klipsch hast bzw. was du an denen auszusetzten hast? Bassreflex... ist an sich ja keine verbotene Sache, selbst deitlich teurere LS haben das, auch wenn die Präzision darunter leidet.

@Toppic: Was ich noch erwähnen sollte ist, dass die LS per Bi-amping betrieben werden und nun der PC  opt. digital mit dem Receiver verbunden ist.

btw: das 5m Kabel für 11,50 € bei Amazon (lets sell) macht einen guten Eindruck, gut verarbeitet usw. Wundert mich bei dem Preis


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



hansi152 schrieb:


> Sorry hab länger gebraucht
> 
> BR=Bassreflex




Hab ich dich mit meiner Frage überfordert?


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

da du ja speziell nach "Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Wünsche sind immer erwünscht!" fragst, hier eine anmerkung meinerseits:
im grunde hast du ein nettes review geschrieben und einige schicke bilder beigelegt. leider schwingt bei fast allen texten ein hauch von enthusiasmus mit - und der gehört da nicht hin. ein review sollte sachlich bleiben.  (vielleicht stehe ich mit der meinung ja auch alleine - k.a.)
...und sein wir ehrlich, das fängt mit der überschrift bereits an.
machen wir uns nichts vor... PERFEKTION ist eine verdammt harte und hohe messlatte - und dabei denke ich (wenns um stereo geht) sicher nicht an einen AVR und LS der unteren/mittleren mittelklasse.
die klipsche kenne ich leider gar nicht, zumindest scheinen sie eher zu polarisieren.

also, mein fazit (hoffe du bist nicht sauer):
- hi-fidelity: JA
- perfektion: NEIN
- brauchbar: auf alle fälle! besser als der meiste e-markt dreck und billigserien der großen hersteller.


----------



## crosser125 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



> leider schwingt bei fast allen texten ein hauch von enthusiasmus mit - und der gehört da nicht hin. ein review sollte sachlich bleiben.  (vielleicht stehe ich mit der meinung ja auch alleine - k.a.)


Nein ich sehe das genauso, hab nur nichts gesagt. 
Trotzdem schön gemacht!!
Solch ein Review zu schreiben macht nen Haufen Arbeit und ich habe Respekt vor jedem der die Arbeit auf sich nimmt


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi in Perfektion: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Hmm, hats natürlich Recht. Aber rein in der Psyche des Menschen ist es nahezu unmöglich, die eigene Freude über die Produkte im Zaum zu halten, das schaff ich ebenso wenig wie Pcgh oder Cb etc... Ich versuch so weit wie möglich den Test in die objektive Richtung zu schieben,m dauert aber etwas


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Update: So, habs mittlerweile objektiver geschrieben, ich hoiff jetzt passt das


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Teste mal bitte deine Boxen incl. diesem Verstärker ect. ob es mit dem Track "Rocco - Street Knowledge" gut abgeht, sag mir dann bitte wie sich das ganze anhört und wie das abgeht


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



HardstylePhoenix schrieb:


> Teste mal bitte deine Boxen incl. diesem Verstärker ect. ob es mit dem Track "Rocco - Street Knowledge" gut abgeht, sag mir dann bitte wie sich das ganze anhört und wie das abgeht



Jop, kann ich machen, wird aber erst heute nachmittag ^^


----------



## 4clocker (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Hast du mit dem 1910 schonmal Dolby Pro Logic IIz ausprobiert?


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



4clocker schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem 1910 schonmal Dolby Pro Logic IIz ausprobiert?



1. Ich hab den Denon 1909, leider den 1910 nicht... It aber ja sowieso egal, technisch hat sich ja fast nix geändert. Dolby IIz bringt mir ja sowieso als Stereoset nichts


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Update: Erfahrungsbericht  Sowie Info´s zu Klipsch hinzugefügt


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Was mich wundert ist, dass du den Klipsch eine schlechte Bühnendarstellung zuordnest.
Ich fand die Bühne der RF82 nun nicht so Atemberaubend wie bei den Klipschorns, aber wirklich schlecht war sie auch nicht.
Probier es dochmal mit audiophilen Aufnahmen von Stockfisch Records.
Grade dort haben die Klipschorns ordentlich gerockt und zwar mit kräftiger Bühne.
Selbst mein Theater 1 erschafft dort eine Art von Bühne.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Dennoch ist die Bühne un das ,,Mittendrinn" Gefühl nicht so ausgeprägt. Alles in allem ist das aber nur eine kleine Schwachstelle, passende Aufnahmen zum Testen fehlen mir zurzeit noch, weswegen ich nur auf normaler Musik und Filmen/Games zurückgreifen kann und die RF 82 die dort Bühne etwas ,,flau" darstellen.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Bei Stockfisch Records, kannst du dir Samples von den Stücken in vernünftiger Qualität runterladen, probier es doch einfach mal aus und berichte von deiner Erfahrung, würde mich sehr interessieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

JMF


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Bei Stockfisch Records, kannst du dir Samples von den Stücken in vernünftiger Qualität runterladen, probier es doch einfach mal aus und berichte von deiner Erfahrung, würde mich sehr interessieren.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> JMF



hab grad mal auf der Seite ein bisschen gestöbert. Gibts die Samples zum probehören auch in besserer Qualität als 128kbps mp3? Vllt. hab ich da ja nur was übersehen. Allerdings kann man sagen, dass selbst die 128kbps mp3 von der Seite besser klingen als so manche CD von den großen Labels. Das ein oder andere Werk werd ich mir dort sicher mal bestellen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Ich glaube das sind "nur" 128Kbps.
Genial klingen die trotzdem, vorallem ist sehr viel Volumen und Klarheit bei den Aufnahmen.

Das ganze bitte jetzt mal auf einer Kombo von High-End Quellen und Klipsch Palladium/ Klipschhorns vorstellen, die so ingesamt rund 40.000€ gekostet hat. 

War auf jedenfall eine Erfahrung wert.
Wobei die Klipschorn´s eine VIEL bessere Bühne abgebildet haben als die Palladium.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Ich glaube das sind "nur" 128Kbps.
> Genial klingen die trotzdem, vorallem ist sehr viel Volumen und Klarheit bei den Aufnahmen.
> 
> Das ganze bitte jetzt mal auf einer Kombo von High-End Quellen und Klipsch Palladium/ Klipschhorns vorstellen, die so ingesamt rund 40.000€ gekostet hat.
> ...



Hast du da gleich mal n Link parat, um die Bühnendarstellung zu testen? (also ein empfehelnswerter Titel)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Also wirklich das perfekte bühnenbildende Stück kann ich dir jetzt nicht präsentieren, da mein Theater 1 nicht fähig ist eine wirklich gute Bühne aufzubauen und meine ATH-M50 auch nur eine recht kleine Bühne haben.
Aber ich denke, bei mir, kommen diese Stücke nahe an eine gute Bühne ran.

Stockfisch-Records: Hörproben/Samples
Stockfisch-Records: Hörproben/Samples
Stockfisch-Records: Hörproben/Samples

Nur mal eine kleine Auswahl, vielleicht solltest auch selber nochmal schauen.
Ist zwar insgesamt nicht wirklich meine Musikrichtung, aber alleine durch die Aufnahmequalität kann man schon mal mit Freude reinhören.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Hmm.... schöne Auswahl  Mit diesen Stücken löst sich der Sound doch gut von den Boxen, sehr feinfühlige Darstellung, auch die Bühne ist weitläufig. Dennoch finde ich die Bühne den Schwachpunkt der Klipsch... aber naja, Bin sonst wirklich enorm zufrieden mit den Dicken


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Hmm.... schöne Auswahl  Mit diesen Stücken löst sich der Sound doch gut von den Boxen, sehr feinfühlige Darstellung, auch die Bühne ist weitläufig. Dennoch finde ich die Bühne den Schwachpunkt der Klipsch... aber naja, Bin sonst wirklich enorm zufrieden mit den Dicken



anspieltipp: loreena mckennitt cd's "the mask and mirror" und "the book of secrets"... worldmusic vom allerfeinsten. enorme bühne und musikalische vielfalt... und eine unglaublich klare stimme.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Ich wollte mir mal am Wochenende das Album von der Madonna holen, um zu schauen in wie weit sich meine Anlage noch nach oben hin entfalten kann... zur Zeit sind s ja nur MP3´s mit 128 kbit (*schlagt mich*)... Ich hoff der Bass wird noch ne Ecke präziser, wobei es über meine Xonar (Toslink) schlechter klingt als über die PS3 (HDMI)


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> ...wobei es über meine Xonar (Toslink) schlechter klingt als über die PS3 (HDMI)



eigentlich seltsam.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Auch brav die Samplingfrequenz auf 44,1Khz gestellt?


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Habe mal eine Frage weil ich mich mal durch diesen Thread gelesen habeund da sind mir einige Fragen in den Kopf gekommen.
Also habe den Denon AVR-1709 und der hat eine gesamtleistung von 420W
im Heft steht das jeder Lautsprecher mit
80W bei 8 Ohm
115W bei 6 Ohm
Habe aber 7 Sarroundboxen angeschlossen mit 60W und einen Aktiven Sabwofer.
Habe aber hier gelesen das der Verstärker nicht die Leistung bring was er angeblich hat also 420W und 7 Boxen mit 60 Watt also bleiben ja 60 W übrig aber die Boxen laufen mit 6 Ohm also Laut Verstärker 115W pro Kanal und das kann er ja gar nicht aufbringen weil 7 Boxen a 115W ja 805W ergeben Würden als gesamt leistung aber der Verstärker ja nur 420W gesamtleistung hat.
Was würdet ihr dazu sagen denn langsam bin ich verwiert und das Sarroundsystem lade ich den Screen dazu hoch
Habe das Micro System-Cinema-Cinema XL Set III. Bestehend aus 6 Cinema 2 Sat, 1xCinema XL Center und 1x Subwofer-SUB 111.2 ESP.
Hofe ihr könnt damit was anfangen und mir Bitte Helfen ob es ein gutes Sarroundsystem ist und was es sich mit den Watt zahlen und Frequenz auf sich hat und bei mir alles in ordnung ist Danke schon mal imVoraus, Mfg Snapstar
ELAC ELECTROACUSTIC GmbH
DENON Deutschland | Informationen und technische Daten | AVR-1709


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Der Leistungsverlauf vom Denon ist so ähnlich wie der gängiger PC-Netzteile.
Die Einheiten an jedem Ausgang sind größer Dimensioniert als die Haupteinheit. 
Auf die Art kann im Stereobetrieb auf die dann nur zwei Lautsprecher mehr Saft gegeben werden als im Surroundmodus.


Dein ELAC-System überlebt aber sowieso nur maximal 240Watt(4*45W+1*60W) bei Dauerlast, da reicht der Verstärker also dicke. Selbst den Sub dazu würde er noch befeuern können, aber der bringt ja eh seinen eigenen Verstärker mit.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Leistungsverlauf vom Denon ist so ähnlich wie der gängiger PC-Netzteile.
> Die Einheiten an jedem Ausgang sind größer Dimensioniert als die Haupteinheit.
> Auf die Art kann im Stereobetrieb auf die dann nur zwei Lautsprecher mehr Saft gegeben werden als im Surroundmodus.
> 
> ...



O.K. das wollte ich höhren Danke für die Infos da bin ich beruhigt denn vorher hatte ich denn 1507 und denn hatts immer durchgeschossen bis sie beim dritten mal mir denn 1709 angebotten haben na ja ein schnäppchen gemacht aber kulant von Denon das sie das gemacht haben, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Könntest du das nächste mal bitte mit Punkt und Komma schreiben? Den ersten Post hab ich erst nach mehreren malen Durchlesen kapiert .


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch brav die Samplingfrequenz auf 44,1Khz gestellt?



Hatte ich auch schon gedacht... aber hier mal schnell n paar Info´s:

Xonar: Dolby Digital Live, am Receiver ,,Stereo" eingestellt. Die Samplingfrequenz kann ich nicht einstellen, ist also ausgegraut... Wenn Ich Das Signal von der Xonar dekodieren lass (PCM) kann ich ne Samplingfrequenz einstellen...

PS 3: Einstellung Datenstrom (Bitstream), Samplingfrequenz 44,1 Khz. Hier gefällt mir besonders die deutlich gesteigerte Dynamik im Vergleich zur Xonar.

@nfsgame: Das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht, etwas Grammatik wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Dolby Digital Live! ist auch eine Form von Komprimierung. Bei Stereo-Signalen würde ich immer PCM verwenden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dolby Digital Live! ist auch eine Form von Komprimierung. Bei Stereo-Signalen würde ich immer PCM verwenden.



Per Dolby Digital klingts aber meiner Meinung nach besser als über PCM , Ich werd heut Nachmittag mal kräftig durchhören...


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Also, hab heute Madonnas Album ,,Hard Candy" für unschlagbare 7,99 € bekommen  

Erstes Probehören: deutliche Dynamiksteigerung (bei meinen Boxen wird s noch geiler ), präziserer Bass und: Dolby Digital klingt wirklich schlechter als PCM...


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Dolby Digital klingt wirklich schlechter als PCM...



Normal, immerhin ist Dolby Digital nur eine Komprimierung 

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit Metal/Alternative aus, wie klingt das auf den Klipsch RF-82?


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Normal, immerhin ist Dolby Digital nur eine Komprimierung
> 
> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit Metal/Alternative aus, wie klingt das auf den Klipsch RF-82?



Metal hör Ich ja persönlich gar net, außer mal Korn, wenn man dass den in die Rubrik reinnehmen kann, ich kenn mich da net so aus...


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Korn ist ja schon einmal eine "Hausnummer" 

Was hast du denn noch so anzubieten?


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Korn ist ja schon einmal eine "Hausnummer"
> 
> Was hast du denn noch so anzubieten?



Nix weiter  Mehr hör Ich net an


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Wer Korn hört, der hört in der Regel auch andere Sachen. Denn Korn ist schon ziemlich speziell und gerade in diesem Musikgenre nicht jedermanns Sache 

Oder kennst du einfach nichts anderes?


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wer Korn hört, der hört in der Regel auch andere Sachen. Denn Korn ist schon ziemlich speziell und gerade in diesem Musikgenre nicht jedermanns Sache
> 
> Oder kennst du einfach nichts anderes?



Ich beschäftige mich ja nicht mit dem Genre, weswegen Korn meine einzige Adresse ist


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Nur wenn du Korn bereits gut findest, dann wirst du andere Sachen bestimmt noch besser finden 

Und gerade Metal/Alternative/Rock stellt wirkliche große Herausforderungen an die Lautsprecher.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Bei Standlautsprechern kleineren Kalibers ist das immer so eine Sache mit Metal. Sind die LS neutral bis "hell" abgestimmt und dann noch die Platte selbst hell abgestimmt, klingt alles sehr grell.

Die Musik lebt nun mal von Druck und zum "leise" hören ist dieses Genre auch nicht unbedingt was. 

Die Korn Alben sind sehr Grundtonorientiert abgestimmt. Mit meinen Cantons macht das schon richtig Spaß zu hören. Aber ein Metallica Album... Oha. Nicht geeignet.

Devil wenn du die Möglichkeit hast vergleiche mal Metallicas St. Anger mit einem Korn Album und natürlich Finger Weg vom Equalizer.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Wie gesagt: Metal ist nicht soo mein Fach... Eventuelle Anspielvorschläge?? Alben hab ich dafür natürlich keine, wobei mit Madonna´s Hard Candy und den den Songs darauf die LS noch einmal deutlich an Qualität gewinnen...

*Edit:* @Pokerclock: Wie groß sind deine LS denn?? Meine Klipsch mögens eher düster und kräftig


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



> ... Eventuelle Anspielvorschläge??



Ist zwar kein Metal sondern Alternative: AFI - Death of Seasons
hat ne klasse Dynamik, tiefgehende Drums, ein ordentliches Gitarren-Solo, Violinen am Ende und zwischendurch ein Stück Elektro.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> *Edit:* @Pokerclock: Wie groß sind deine LS denn?? Meine Klipsch mögens eher düster und kräftig



Meine Canton und deine Klipsch zähle ich noch zu den Kleinen. Deswegen hätte es mich mal interessiert, wie die Klipsch mit St. Anger umgehen können.


----------



## rocc (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

huiui. nicht lachen wenns nicht besonders passt, aber darf man RnB vorschlagen?
würd mich interessieren wie sowas klingt... Teufel CEMPE is ja nun auch nicht das gelbe vom ei(wenn man sich boxen gönnen kann die bis 1000€ kosten).


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



roccatkone schrieb:


> huiui. nicht lachen wenns nicht besonders passt, aber darf man RnB vorschlagen?
> würd mich interessieren wie sowas klingt... Teufel CEMPE is ja nun auch nicht das gelbe vom ei(wenn man sich boxen gönnen kann die bis 1000€ kosten).



Was haste denn für Anspielvorschläge??

Edit: hab ihn wohl mit der Frage überfordert


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Mal ne Frage von mir: Als Subwoofer wäre in der Serie ja der Klipsch RW 12D passend (Link) Aber als Musikliebhaber wäre der B&W ASW 610 (Link) empfehlenswert, wegen dem geschlossenem Gehäuse, welches Schnelligkeit und Präzision verspricht. Was wäre die klügere Wahl? Auf Homonigät verzichten oder ein Mischsystem zusammenstellen?


----------



## master11 (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Hallo Devil
Also ich kann dir aus erfarung sagen das Bassreflex besser für musik ist als ein geschlßener sub.
Naja kann ja auch von sub zu sub ander seien aber schonmal klar ist das BR mehr druck macht^^
Ich hatte mal einen Heco Phalanx 12 a und jetzt einen Canton as 105 sc.
Ich muss sagen der unterschied ist wie tag und nacht.
Also mir kommt nurnoch br ins haus.

MFG


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



master11 schrieb:


> Hallo Devil
> Also ich kann dir aus erfarung sagen das Bassreflex besser für musik ist als ein geschlßener sub.
> Naja kann ja auch von sub zu sub ander seien aber schonmal klar ist das BR mehr druck macht^^
> Ich hatte mal einen Heco Phalanx 12 a und jetzt einen Canton as 105 sc.
> ...



von der aussage her leider völlig falsch.
für reine musikwiedergabe ist ein geschlossener sub vorzuziehen. br-subs haben ihr vorteile im bereich hometheater. da wird druck eher gebraucht als bei musik - bei musik ist präzision vorzuziehen, und die erreicht man nur bei geschlossener bauweise.

bleibt die frage, reden wir von richtiger musik oder von techno, hibbhobb, rabb oder house?  



@devil: beantworte dir deine frage selbst - wie nutzt du prozentual musikwiedergabe und ht?
davon mal abgesehen, deine klipsche sind doch eigentlich stand-alones... du brauchst doch eigentlich keinen musik-sub, oder?


----------



## master11 (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Ich habe da ja auch von meinen eigenen erfarungen berichtet die ich mit einem geschloßenem sub und mit einem br sub gemacht habe.
Dabei habe ich halt festgestellt das ich persönlich br weitaus besser finde .


----------



## ShadowAlien (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Klasse Artikel...
Wie sieht das eigentlich mit verschiedenen Lautstärken aus!? Bringt das System auch bei leiser/lauter Einstellung den gewünschten Klang gut rüber?


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Klasse Artikel...
> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit verschiedenen Lautstärken aus!? Bringt das System auch bei leiser/lauter Einstellung den gewünschten Klang gut rüber?



Also, bei leiser Einstellung klingts auch sehr gut, mit eingeschaltetem Audissey klingts dann noch besser, aber diese Option ist meistens aus. (gleicht der normalen ,,Loudness" Funktion bei z.B. Autoradio´s) Bei richtigem Partypegel konnte ich noch nicht testen, weil es eine Mietwohnung ist... PS: Danke für´s Lob 

@Stormbringer: Nunja, etwas mehr Tiefgang ist wünschenswert, wenngleich die Klipsch wirklich einen teils abnormalen Bass abgeben, aber eben nur bis 35 Hz. Der Sub sollte im Hintergrund arbeiten, sprich bis max. 40 Hz, um sich somit nicht in den Vordergrund drängen. Wichtig wäre vor allem Tiefgang 
Ich sag mal, ca. 50 % Musik und 50 % Film/PS 3, also ziemlich ausgewogen...


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

-------


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



nfsgame schrieb:


> -------



Was ist denn das Lustiges?


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Sorry, da stand mist.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Also, bei leiser Einstellung klingts auch sehr gut, mit eingeschaltetem Audissey klingts dann noch besser, aber diese Option ist meistens aus. (gleicht der normalen ,,Loudness" Funktion bei z.B. Autoradio´s) Bei richtigem Partypegel konnte ich noch nicht testen, weil es eine Mietwohnung ist... PS: Danke für´s Lob
> 
> @Stormbringer: Nunja, etwas mehr Tiefgang ist wünschenswert, wenngleich die Klipsch wirklich einen teils abnormalen Bass abgeben, aber eben nur bis 35 Hz. Der Sub sollte im Hintergrund arbeiten, sprich bis max. 40 Hz, um sich somit nicht in den Vordergrund drängen. Wichtig wäre vor allem Tiefgang
> Ich sag mal, ca. 50 % Musik und 50 % Film/PS 3, also ziemlich ausgewogen...



also ich würde an deiner stelle zu einem ht-sub greifen.
ich würde mich aber etwas weiter umschauen und mich nicht auf den klipsch festlegen... schau mal bei svs vorbei, denen sagt man im allgemeinen gute musikfähikeiten nach (trotz BR)... ich weiss freilich nicht was dein budget hergibt. wenn svs zu teuer, dann würde ich empfehlen mal einen nubert probeweise zu ordern (z.b. den 991).
ich hatte mich ja auch ausgiebig informiert - der klipsch schneidet nicht gerade überragend ab.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> also ich würde an deiner stelle zu einem ht-sub greifen.
> ich würde mich aber etwas weiter umschauen und mich nicht auf den klipsch festlegen... schau mal bei svs vorbei, denen sagt man im allgemeinen gute musikfähikeiten nach (trotz BR)... ich weiss freilich nicht was dein budget hergibt. wenn svs zu teuer, dann würde ich empfehlen mal einen nubert probeweise zu ordern (z.b. den 991).
> ich hatte mich ja auch ausgiebig informiert - der klipsch schneidet nicht gerade überragend ab.



Wie im vorigen Thread wäre der B&W ne gute Wahl, wie ich gelesen hab... in der aktuellen Stereoplay wurde der RW-12D als Highlight ausgezeichnet.
,,ht-sub" und ,,svs"? Was ist denn das? 
 Ich will mich eben ja nicht nur auf Klipsch festlegen, außer bei den normalen LS wie Rear/Center/Front, da gibts ausschlieslich Klipsch  Budget für nen Sub gänge bis 600 €, wird zwar nicht sofort aber nunja...


----------



## master11 (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

SvS ist eine Marke.
ht sub weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

home theater 
ich würde einen home theater sub empfehlen.
und korrekt, svs ist ein hersteller.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> home theater
> ich würde einen home theater sub empfehlen.
> und korrekt, svs ist ein hersteller.



Hast du eventuell ein genaues Modell, welches sich gut eignen würde?


----------



## Stormbringer (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

schau mal... ich geb allerdings zu das die kiste teuer ist. 
L-Sound - SVS PC12-NSD
mal sehen ob der link bei dir geht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Der ist aber hässlich O.o, dann leiber den Bowers & Wilkins.... oder den Martin Logan Abyss...(sabber)


----------



## Stormbringer (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

der bw ist nicht heimkino tauglich... das ist ein reiner musiksub. den ml kenne ich nicht, die haben allerdings nen guten ruf, aber ebenfalls nur für musik.
dann lieber was von nubert.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> der bw ist nicht heimkino tauglich... das ist ein reiner musiksub. den ml kenne ich nicht, die haben allerdings nen guten ruf, aber ebenfalls nur für musik.
> dann lieber was von nubert.



Also sollte der Sub ein Allrounder sein?


----------



## Stormbringer (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

das wäre perfekt... ist aber bauartbedingt schwierig.
musik = präzise = closed
ht = tiefgang & druck = br


----------



## Arctosa (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Hätte ich auch gerne, für einen Schüler ohne übermenschlichen Reichtum nicht zu realisieren


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Arctosa schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gerne, für einen Schüler ohne übermenschlichen Reichtum nicht zu realisieren



Das ist das Problem als Schüler: viel Erholung, aber kein Geld


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. August 2009)

Update: Alte Pics, welche Ich mit dem Handy fotografiert habe wurden gegen neue von einer "echten" Kampera ausgetauscht. Zudem neue Pics hinzugefügt, z.B. das Innere der Klipsch.

Ps: Danke an "Witcher" für die Kamera.

[Sry für Doppelpost]

Ich hab mal wieder eine Sorge 

Und zwar: Wenn ich per PS 3 Musik abspiele und die von Audissey korrigierte EQ Kurve nicht anhabe, klingts schon gut. Allerdings klingt es satter und dynamischer, wenn ich den Dynamic EQ (das von Audissey korrigierte) aktivier. Nun zum eigentlichen Problem: Durch den D EQ bekomm ich ein extremes Rauschen, nur wenn ich D EQ ausschalt gehts weg 
Wo liegt der Fehler?? Kann die PS 3 über Hdmi eigentlich ein selbst verursachtes rauschen ausgeben??


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Also wenn man beim AV_Receiver von meinen Eltern Dolby Prologic IIx aktiviert rauschts auch ganzschön, allerdings hauptsächlich auf den Rear-Boxen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht worans liegt. Kann unteranderem an nem schlampig Programmiertem Programm liegen.


----------



## master11 (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Hallo
Bei mir war das auch mal aber nur weil ich einen schlechten Antenenkabel eingesteckt hatte.
Als ich den kabel wieder herausgezogen habe war es wieder normal.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Komisch... Antenne ist ja nur am Tv dran, aber nicht am Receiver. Um einen guten Pegel am PC bei D EQ zu haben, muss ich auch am PC ziemlich aufdrehen (um ca. den gleichen Pegel wie bei der PS 3) Folge: Rauschen. Kann das am (Einmess)Mikrofon liegen?


----------



## Stormbringer (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> [Sry für Doppelpost]
> 
> Ich hab mal wieder eine Sorge
> 
> ...



ich hab den audissey wieder ausgeschaltet... der regelt mir die ganze dynamik raus.
ein rauschen hab ich allerdings nicht festgestellt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich hab den audissey wieder ausgeschaltet... der regelt mir die ganze dynamik raus.
> ein rauschen hab ich allerdings nicht festgestellt.



Ich find, dass es nicht schlecht klingt... Aber das Rauschen geht einem gehörig auf die Nüsse. Mal was anderes: Lohnt es sich, meine Xonar dem "eigenen" Klang wegen wieder analog anzuschließen? Weil die jetzt digital verbunden ist...


----------



## Stormbringer (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

hab die xonar noch nie digital angeschlossen gehabt... könnte aber schon sein dass das lohnt.


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Ich würde sagen das die D/A-Wandler vom Denon besser sind. Also würde es sic h nicht lohnen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Gut, danke für die Antworten  Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den neuen Pics?


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Hat einer einen Denon 1908 oder höher da?? Würde den 1909 umstandshalber nämlich abgeben wollen... (siehe Signatur)


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

wenn ich nicht gerade neue winterräder benötigen würde, dann würde ich fragen ob du nen 3806 haben willst...  ...ich bin aber gerade sowas von blank...


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Wieso?? Wolln wird die 2 net einfach tauschen (ist der 3806 schwarz?)?? Ich hab mal bei Denon geschaut, der kann ja auch Dolb Digital per HDMI empfangen und das Bild per Ausgang normal am Tv ausgeben, oder? (Ich will ja keen Geld )

Edit: Der 3806 gefällt mir enorm ^^ Ich würde den echt zu gerne nehmen... wenn du willst. (ohne Aufpreis)


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

LÜL... wie gesagt, ich bin gerade pleite, ansonst würde ich mit einem 4310 liebäugeln.
ist allerdings silber. ich mag schwarze komponenten nicht wirklich gerne.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Silber macht auch nix... -.-


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht gerade neue winterräder benötigen würde, dann würde ich fragen ob du nen 3806 haben willst...  ...ich bin aber gerade sowas von blank...


Mal ne kurze, knappe zwischenfrage: wieviel würdest du für den 3806 denn noch haben wollen ?


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze, knappe zwischenfrage: wieviel würdest du für den 3806 denn noch haben wollen ?



huh, habe ich mir keine gedanken gemacht, da es aktuell ein nogo ist... winterräder stehen an (ca. 1600 kracher).


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

1600 €?? Mit Felge, oder? Sonst wärs ja doch schweineteuer, aber selbst mi Felge ist das abnormal.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Devil96 schrieb:


> 1600 €?? Mit Felge, oder? Sonst wärs ja doch schweineteuer, aber selbst mi Felge ist das abnormal.



ot: 1er BBS CK008 + Bridgestone Winter


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Die Felgen mag ich perönlich nicht, aber was hastn für n Auto?? Kommt ja wie immer mehr aufs Auto an, wie die Felgen dazu passen


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

*Update: Hab mir gerade eben den Klipsch RW-12D Subwoofer bestellt, hoffentlich gibts den  noch vorm Wochenende (Link)


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

der ist ja niedlich.  bin gespannt was du berichtest.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> der ist ja niedlich.  bin gespannt was du berichtest.



Ich auch  Versendet ist der angeblich schon, aber eher als Donnerstag trifft das Dickschiff nicht ein, Ich hab aber auch so genug zu tun 

(PS: In der Stereoplay wurde der Dicke als Highlight ausgezeichnet )


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Der RW 12 D, Test kommt später, Ich muss den ja noch strapaziern (wenn das bei über 110 db (A) Schalldruck überhaupt möglich ist )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

lass ihn sich erstmal ein wenig einspielen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage: Wi vermeide Ich, dass der Subwoofer ortbar wird? Hab Ihn bei 80 Hz abgekoppelt, die LS stehen auf ,,small" , um die beim Bassanteil zu entlasten...

PS: Ein Teil des Testes zu dem Dicken ist schon fertig


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

Das hat mehrere Gründe:

1)
Die Trennung bei der bestimmten Frequenz (80hz) ist nicht absolut, es findet also keine direkte Trennung statt. Der Pegel fällt ab dieser Frequenz nur um gewisse Dezibel pro Oktave. Das bedeutet der Sub gibt auch Frequenzen über 80hz wider, nur um einiges leiser. Ich habe dazu ein Frequenz Diagramm zu deinem Sub aus der HEIMKINO März/April 2009. Ist gleich upgeloaded und im Anhang.

2)
Starkes Dröhnen ist im Grunde auch nur ein Ton (gut, mehrere) der lange im Raum widerhallt. Durch diese Trägheit wird auch das ortbar.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] HiFi-Trio: Denon AVR 1909 + Klipsch RF-82*

So, der Test zum Subwoofer ist online.... Unter dem Test von den RF 82   *Enjoy*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Schöner Test! Hast du bei Musikwiedergabe die Frontlautsprecher jetzt auf "small"-Einstellung?


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Jap, auf small. Hab  aber mal in der Stereoplay geschaut, da stand drinn, das es besser wär den Subwoofer richtig in die ecke bei tiefer Ankopplung ( 40 Hz) zu stellen... bei Large. 
Bei small ist die Spielfreude/dynamik noch mal besser, allerdings wird der Subwoofer dann ortbar


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Also ich habe mit meinem Teufel die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich ein zentral aufgestellter ortbarer Subwoofer auch ganz gut anhören kann. Mein Sub vom CE300 geht ja bis 150Hz hoch und ist damit auf jeden Fall ortbar, aber dadurch, dass er direkt vor meiner Hörposition steht kann ich die Richtung des Tieftons auch nicht wirklich ausmachen. Vielleicht ist das ja für dich eine gute Kompromisslösung wenn es sich von der Aufstellung her irgendwie realisieren lässt.
Auf jeden Fall hast du dir da ein wirklich schickes Teil angeschafft, die kupferfarbenen Membranen der Klipsch machen echt was her!


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Zentral geht bei mir aber leider nicht  Sonst hätte ich das schon so gemacht.... trotzdem danke ^^
Ja, die Membrane sieht schon lecker aus, aber der Klang ist noch besser als die Optik


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Hab mal auf der Homepage von Klipsch geschaut, da stand drinne dass der RSW 10 D als Kombination mit den RF 82 empfohlen wird... Abr 1. ist der RSW 10 D teurer, 2. Kann ich selbst den RW 12 D net mal ansatzweise ausfahren und 3. gibts den nirgends zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Hab  aber mal in der Stereoplay geschaut, da stand drinn, das es besser wär den Subwoofer richtig in die ecke bei tiefer Ankopplung ( 40 Hz) zu stellen... bei Large.



Wundert mich etwas diese Aussage. Normalerweise kenne ich das so, dass gerade von der Aufstellung in den Ecken und an den Wänden abgeraten wird, weil gerade dort die Wellenmaxima sind. 

Stelle den Sub doch mal Probeweise genau dort hin, wo der Bass am schwächsten ist. 

Ich habe bei mir mittlerweile die optimal Position gefunden. Genau in der Mitte zwischen den beiden GLE490. Ist aber eher Zufall gewesen, dass es genau dort ist.  Das Dröhnen ist fast im gesamten Zimmer ausgemerzt. Übrigens bin ich gerade eifrig am Schreiben meines Erfahrungsberichtes hinter den Kulissen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Ich wiß ja auch nicht ^^. Zum großen rumprobieren fehlt mir in der Woche a) die Zeit b) die Lust, also wirds frühestens am Freitag. Außerdem steht unter dem Tv (Mitte der 2 Stand) genau so ein Glastisch....


----------



## Puma08 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Hallo Leute,

verfolge den Thread jetzt schon eine ganze weile und habe mich jetzt auch regestriert um ein wenig mitschreiben zu können. Ich werde mir nämlich auch die Klipsch rf 82 holen 

Ist ein Subwoofer eigentlich überhaupt noch nötig?


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Gute wahl, die Dynamik wirst du lieben 
Subwoofer, es kommt drauf an. Kickbässe bei Musik stellen sie ausreichend gut dar (bis ca. 40 Hz), tiefer geht nur beim Subwoofer. Hol dir erstmal nur die RF 82...


----------



## faibel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Eigentlich traurig was man in dieser Preisklasse für eine Gehäusequalität bekommt. Die Gehäuse sind zwar aus MDF (keine Selbstverständlichkeit) aber das Oberflächenfinish entspricht der Kunststoffklasse von Teufel, Logitech und Co. Hier hätte ich wenigstens ein Echtholzfurnier erwartet. Man sieht aber sehr schön wie die Box an Wirkungsgrad gewinnt. Die LS spielen praktisch unbedämpft... 
Würde gern mal einen Messschrieb davon sehen. Ich könnte wetten das sich da eine gesoundete "Badewanne" zeigt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Wenn schon gesoundet, dann aber bestimmt nicht Badewannnmäßig. Eher werden die Höhen zurückgefahren und die Mitten  betont, allein schon wegem dem Horn.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

faibel, das mit dem furnier stimmt leider. in der preisklasse ist fast nur kunststoff-funier unterwegs.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Hmm, fast schon beschämend, dieses Plastikambiente. Ahcso, Ich hab mir noch Den Film 300 bestellt fürs Wochenende, mal schauen, wie der Sub sich so schlägt....


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

300 ist nett - vom ton aber nicht so umwerfend. dann lieber underworld (vor ein paar tagen geschaut)... macht mehr her. 
ausserdem schaut kate beckinsale besser aus als gerard butler.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Also zum Lautsprecher geniessen würd ich "Der Soldat James Ryan" empfehln, das geht einfach nur geil ab^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Hab mal einen Eindruck zum Subwoofer  mit dem Film 300 abgegeben,  was für ein Tier...


----------



## rocc (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Könntest du mir vielleicht mal sagen wie sich der Bass bei "Across The World" von Pitbull verhält?
-entfernt-
Sind eben extrem tiefe und voralldem schnelle Bässe, die mein Teufel CEMPE Sub wohl teilweise nicht ganz sauber ausspuckt.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits.

Songs werden hier nicht mal eben verschickt zum Testen. Entweder für ein paar Cent kaufen oder es sein lassen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Mal wieder was anderes: Ob es sich lohnen würde, die Boxen mal an einen Röhrenverstärker anzuschließen??


----------



## rocc (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits.
> 
> Songs werden hier nicht mal eben verschickt zum Testen. Entweder für ein paar Cent kaufen oder es sein lassen.



ist mir schon klar. ich habe auch nicht vor öffentlich dl-links zu posten. aber könnte ja sein das er das lied schon hat. zur not --> youtube


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was anderes: Ob es sich lohnen würde, die Boxen mal an einen Röhrenverstärker anzuschließen??



Röhrenverstärker werden eigentlich eingesetzt um einen möglichst weichen Klang für Klassik etc. zu erreichen und sind meist so schwach dass man keine hohen Pegel erreicht.

Das ist nicht unbedingt das wofür Klipsch seine Lautsprecher entworfen hat. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass eine Röhre dem Transistor aus technischer Sicht nicht wirklich überlegen ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Hmm.... Gut 

Edit: Hab mir jetzt mal neues Kabel gegönnt - QED Original 2,5 mm² mit Bananensteckern. Zudem hab ich auch durch ein neues Sideboard mein Zimmer verändert, das Ergebnis nach Audissey: Spritzig,Dynamisch, Kräftig, endlich So, wie es sein sollte...


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Mal ein kleiner Test von AreaDVD zu meinem Klipsch RW 12 D im Vergleich mit anderen Subs bis 100 €, der Klipsch wird Testsieger: VERGLEICHSTEST: Sechs aktive Subwoofer von 500 bis 1000 EUR (17.11.2009)

Hab ich wieder gute Sachen geholt


----------



## Gast12348 (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Röhrenverstärker werden eigentlich eingesetzt um einen möglichst weichen Klang für Klassik etc. zu erreichen und sind meist so schwach dass man keine hohen Pegel erreicht.
> 
> Das ist nicht unbedingt das wofür Klipsch seine Lautsprecher entworfen hat.
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass eine Röhre dem Transistor aus technischer Sicht nicht wirklich überlegen ist.



Öhm naaajaaa also so wirklich kann man das nich stehen lassen, 

Ja Röhrenverstärker erzeugen einen Warmen klang, das warme kommt unter anderem von den Harmonischen verzerrungen die ne Röhre produziert, alledings für klassik ist ne Röhre nicht ganz so tauglich, Rock klingt auf nem Röhrenamp immer noch am besten, besonders die Beatles scheiben entfalten ihren wahren klang so richtig mit nem röhrenamp. 
Auch findet man röhren fast immer bei Gitaristen in den verstärkern da man kein verzerrer brauch sondern das harmonische verzerren einer E Gitarre allein durch die Röhrenvor und Endstufe erzeugt. 

Wie stark nen röhrenamp ist häng von den verbauten röhren ab, nimm mal nen Gegentakt Verstärker mit 2*EL34 röhren, der hat ne Ausgangsleistung von 100Watt ..... und das kann man nicht mit 100Watt nach DIN vergleichen, nen röhrenverstärker mit dieser leistung pustet auch mit leichtigkeit nen Transistorverstärker mit echten 300watt gegen die Wand. 

Nur mal als kleine anmerkung, so nen Marshal Topteil was man auf bühnen findet wird auch nur von 2 oder 4 EL34 angefeuert und haben zwischen 100 und 200watt die dinger sind so tierisch laut das damit nen kleines konzert beschallen kannst. Selbst ne 6L6 mit 36Watt reicht dicke für nen Stereo Verstärker der nen 20qm raum beschallen soll. Oder man nehme 2 EL84 im gegentakt da kommt ma auf 34watt. Lang auf jeden fall locker um nen Tinitus zu erzeugen.

Und ja Transitoren sind in gewisser weise den Röhren in dingen Technik überlegen das stimmt auf jede fall, allerdings hast meist mit ner röhre nen viel viel höheren Dynamik umfang als nen Transistor verstärker ( da kann auch nur nen Class A Schaltung mithalten ) 

Ich glaube nur jemand der noch keinen richtigen Röhrenverstärker gehört hat kann sowas behaupten, den wirklich ne röhre hat so ne brachiale dynamik das selbst niedrige Watt zahlen ausreichen um hohe pegel zu erzeugen, und hier hat ne Röhre nen deutlichen vorteil, die sind weitaus höher kurzzeitig belastbar als ne Transe, kurz gesagt bei hoher Dynamik und viel impulsiven Sound spielt dir ne Röhre einfach harmonischer als ne Transe denn da wo ne Transe ins clipping kommt spielt ne röhre munter weiter als wär nie was gewesen. Und nen weiterer vorteil ne Röhre hat ne viel höhere betriebstemperatur und brauch daher meist keine kühlung, ne Transe ohne kühlung is undenkbar. 

Es gibt schon nen heißen grund warum viel profis auf röhren setzen, z.b Studiomischpulte, ich kenne da ein 96 kanal mixer mit sagenhaften 1568 Röhren und das teil is absoluter High Tech und wurde vor einigen jahren der öffentlichkeit vorgestellt ( ich war am bau des Prototypen beteiligt )


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Deswegen dachte ich ja an eine Röhre - Ich steh auf Dynamik, Spielfreude und warmen Klang, zudem hör ich eh nur Zimmerlautstärke, meine Klipsch besitzen einen guten Wirkungsgrad. 

Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick Destiny Audio , der EL 34 Deluxe würde mich interessieren...


----------



## Gast12348 (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Ja der schaut ja mal sehr interesant aus, hat auch die netten EL34 röhren die ich erwähnt hatte, also wenn die möglichkeit hast, dann würd ich den auf jeden fall mal testen an den klipsch mit 2*42watt hat der auch genug Power.
. Aber wie gesagt Rock klingt so richtig gut, wärend bei Elektronischer und klassicher musik die verzerrung doch ein klein wenig unangenehm sind zumindest nach meinem gehör. 

Wie gesagt wenn die möglichkeit hast, dann test das auf jeden fall mal, würd mich auch mal interesieren wie neuwertige Boxen an nem röhrenamp klingen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Ich teste das aber erst, wenn ich die andren Boxen habe, ich will erst 5.1 ehe ich mich dann an die Klangverbesserung mach... 

Btw: Wie schließ ich den Röhrenamp denn eigentlich an ??


----------



## Gast12348 (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Öhm den schlieste ganz normal an wie nen verstärker. Und aufpassen das niemand an die röhren kommt im betrieb, die glühen im warsten sinne des Wortes. Oder meinst du die Lautsprecher klemmen ? Das dürften normale Bananenstecker sein


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Mir ghets um die Verbindung Röhre/Denon, wird der Röhrenamp über den Zone2 Anschluss gespeist (Somit dient der Röhrenamp ja nur als Endstufe), oder kann ich die Endstufen des Denon komplett irgendwie überspringen?


----------



## Gast12348 (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

theoretisch gehts, hab mir grad mal dein denon angeschaut, du könntest das LineSignal vom Tape oder VCR Out anzapfen und in den Röhrenamp speisen, bei den Line Out wird das Signal nicht vom Laustärkeregler oder klangeinstellungen beinflusst. So speise ich auch beim Bi Amping meine normalen Amps, einfach das signal durch den Tape Out durchschleifen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Wär ne Idee. Ich würde gerne den Denon als Vorstufe nutzen, um die audissey Korrigierung / Restorer Einstellung mitzunehmen...


----------



## Gast12348 (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

ach glaub mir, wenn den Röhrenamp mit seiner vorstufe gehört hast, willst nicht mehr die vom Denon drinne haben. Grundsätzlich gillt beim Röhrenamp eigentlich klangbeinflussende elemente sind ein NO GO, daher haben HiFi Röhrenamps auch keine klangeinstellung, die brauchs auch nicht bei nem guten amp, nicht umsonst steht da auch dabei das er sich ideal als kopfhörer verstärker eignet, was an der röhrenvorstufe liegt. 

Ich sag ja das muss man erstmal gehört haben um darüber zu urteilen  Ansonst nimmst halt den Zone2 da müsten zumindest die soundeinstellung mit drüber laufen, aber so sicher bin ich mir da nicht da ich bisher nix mit den Zone ausgängen probiert hab.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Test von AreaDVD zu meinem Klipsch RW 12 D im Vergleich mit anderen Subs bis 100 €, der Klipsch wird Testsieger: VERGLEICHSTEST: Sechs aktive Subwoofer von 500 bis 1000 EUR (17.11.2009)
> 
> Hab ich wieder gute Sachen geholt



Da haben sie mal wieder den kleinsten Canton rausgesucht der da war.

Erschrocken war ich von der Rückseite des Teufel. Bei den Anschlüssen wird als erstes gespart. Ein Wunder, dass sie nicht gleich einen einzigen Mono-Cinch Eingang verbaut haben, statt Stereo.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

@dfence: lt. Hifi Forum kann ich bei Destiny Audio 4 Wochen lang probe hören, eventuell krieg ich ja mal ein Vorführmodell zugeschickt, dann kan ich urteilen. ^^
Danke für deine Antworten 

@pokerclock: Ist eben AreaDVD, die mag ich ja eh nicht so... Der Klipsch sieht von Innen aber auch aus wie Sau , wenngleich die kleinen verklebten Ecken gut gedacht sind, so kann man die Resonanzen in Schach halten.
Dein Sub fällt ja sowieso etwas aus der Reihe, immerhin ist das ja ein "etwas" anderer Subwoofer für die höhere Klasse.
Der Teufel Sub ist eh Mist, dass der auf Platz 2 kommt wundert mich, normal gewinnt bei Areadvd ja immer teufel...


----------



## Pokerclock (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Bei den Hifi Subs ist das immer so ein Ding. Weit über 750 € gibt es den gleichen Sound, wie für 750€, nur die Haptik ist um einiges wertvoller und besser verarbeitet. Sieht man ja am Canton AS225. Mein AS125 macht den Platt beim Tiefgang, nur ist der AS225 gleich mal um Längen hochwertiger verarbeitet. 

Wer wirklich mehr hz (naja müsste mehr Tiefgang heißen) will, muss sich dann echte dicke Kisten in den Raum stellen. Selten bekommt man so was gekauft. Da hilft dann nur noch selbst bauen.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

@devil dann bitte unbedingt nen bericht wenn du das teil testen kannst.

@Pokerclock wie wahr, bisher hatt ich auch noch kein kaufsub der meinen wünschen entspricht, jetz hab ich 2 eigenbau kiste und bin wunschlos glücklich in sachen klang, nur halt die größe ist nicht wirklich für jederman, aber es hat auch 10 jahre gedauert bis ich wirklich die perfekten subwoofer hatte und vorallem den dazu passenden Amp.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Hab mal bei Destiny Audio angefragt, und siehe da: Ich bekomme ein Vorführgerät, und zwar gleich das teuerste,was die im Angebot haben für 1000 €. Muss allerdings rst warten, denn ich bin erstmal auf der Warteliste...


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Soo, mal ein kleines Update: Die Lautsprecher (Center, Rear) werden wohl noch warten müssen, es steht einfach zur Zeit enorm viel an... Aquarium erneuern, CD-Player anschaffen (ebay ^^), eventuell noch neue Felgen + Reifen fürs Auto... Mal schauen.

Edit: Zudem ist der Center ja mal eben 80 € teurer geworden...


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

*Mega-Update! hab den Text komplett überarbeitet, neue Pics eingefügt, neue Lieder getestes etc.!*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Ein schönes Update! Die Texte lesen sich sehr gut und nun auch objektiver als vorher. Die Membranen der Klipsch machen schon mächtig eindruck  aber die Plastik-Front würde mir dagegen garnicht gefallen...
Mal noch zu den Fotos...fotografierst du mit oder ohne Blitz? Weil der überwiegende Teil der Fotos sieht doch recht verschwommen aus, das is ziemlich schade.
Aber ansonsten ein dickes


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Danke  
Hab die meisten ohne Blitz geschossen, außer das, wo die Endstufe vom Sub zu sehen ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Test] HiFi-Quartett: Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12 D und Denon AVR 1909*

Dann mach die Bilder am besten nochmal mit Blitz, dann werden die auch schärfer


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Dezember 2009)

Ok, mach Ich aber später mal


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Januar 2010)

Hat denn keiner mehr ne Meinung zu dem neuen Test??


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Januar 2010)

*Kleines Update* Schreibfehler etc. korrigiert. 


Meinung erwünscht!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Januar 2010)

immernoch ein schöner ausführlicher Test der sich jetzt auch noch besser liest  

einziges Manko sind halt die unscharfen Fotos, da solltest du nochmal mit Blitz fotografieren, das würde deinem Test dann das i-Pünktchen aufsetzen


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Januar 2010)

Witzbold 

Da muss Ich aber erst wieder de Kamera auspacken, da fehlt mir irgendwie die Lust. Zudem kann man manche Arten von den Pics nicht mit Blitz fotografieren, da die Oberfläch zu sehr spiegelt


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Februar 2010)

...Der Suboofer ist schon mal weg! Für 375 € ist er von mir gegangen... eine Anzahlung für die richtig teuren LS


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Februar 2010)

wat? den hattest du doch gerade erst gekauft?


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Februar 2010)

Ja, aber Ich will mehr... Der RW 12 D ist ein Wahnsinnsgerät, aber ich kann den dank Mietshaus nicht ausfahren, weswegen er den Anfang für die RF 83 oder für LS bis 2000 € macht, logischerweise gehen die RF 82 dann auch irgendwann mal auf Reise.

PS: Wenn Subwoofer, dann ab RT 10 D, der hat nämlich eine Korrigierung der Raummoden ^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. Juni 2010)

Devil, gibt's dich jetzt 2mal?   *klick*


----------



## rocc (21. Juni 2010)

Der "Terratec Aureon" nach zu urteilen nicht!


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Devil, gibt's dich jetzt 2mal?   *klick*



*Whaaaat* So ein Beschiss heutzutage, Ich sollte mir den Namen mal rechtlich schützen lassen.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (24. Juni 2010)

Glaub mal wie ich mich aufgeregt habe, als mein JunkMastahFlash auf einmal andere Google Treffer gab als nur meine 
Dabei hab ich den Nick fast 10!Jahre.

Würde den eigtl. auch gerne schützen lassen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Juli 2010)

So bin gerade über dieses Video bei Youtube gelandet. 

Das hier eingeben:
*Klipsch RF82 - Action 2 *

Klick zu Youtube


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juli 2010)

Warum fügst du das Video nicht einfach direkt ein? Dafür gibt es doch nen YT-Tag:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfHp9AondQ8

Aber dieser extreme Hub kann nicht gesund sein, gerade bei dieser ersten "Bewegung" (0:09) scheint die Membran hinten anzuschlagen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte Direktverlinkungen seien unzulässig..^^ Vl hab ich mich auch mit ebay oder so vertan. 

Wenn ich z.B. Basstest bei Youtube eingebe bekommen meine Supreme ähnliche Schwingungen hin, wenn auch nicht so ausgeprägt. Aber das sieht echt nicht gesund für die Boxen aus und Druck auf den Ohren wie in nem Flugzeug bekommt man auch davon.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich habe irgendwo eine CD, bei der ein Lied genau die Resonanz-Frequenz meiner Tief-Mitteltöner trifft, sodass die Membranen schon bei Zimmerlautstärke heftig anfangen zu schwingen. Angeschlagen sind sie dabei aber zum Glück nicht.
Schlecht für die LS ist das halt nur ab einem gewissen Pegel wenn der Lautsprecher anfängt rumzuklackern weil er am Magneten anschlägt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juli 2010)

das tut der RF 82 nicht gut, beei mir lenkt die fast nie aus, weil Keramik ja das zweithärteste Material nach Diamant ist. Das ist gewollt und tut ihr absolut nich gut.

PS: Der Thread geht schnell voran: Hab jetzt schon 7 StandLS drin, bin bei einem Preisbereich von max. 1250 €... da kommt noch viel  Und: Es sind wahnsinnig viele Hersteller vertreten.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juli 2010)

*hust* ADNR *hust

Und die Auslenkung geht auf die Sicke und die sollte aus Gummi oder Schaumstoff sein^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juli 2010)

Die Sicke ist aus Gummi....


----------



## Blutstoff (6. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> das tut der RF 82 nicht gut, beei mir lenkt die fast nie aus, weil Keramik ja das zweithärteste Material nach Diamant ist.


 
Ich möchte hier kurz klugsch***en. Im Allgemeinen wird Korund als das zweithärteste Material bezeichnet. Mitlerweile gibt es aber noch härtere Materialien als Diamant, z.B. ADNR.
Da Korund aber auch zur Keramikherstellung eingesetzt wird, ist deine Aussage zumindest teilweise korrekt.


----------



## Betschi (6. Juli 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier kurz klugsch***en. Im Allgemeinen wird Korund als das zweithärteste Material bezeichnet. Mitlerweile gibt es aber noch härtere Materialien als Diamant, z.B. ADNR.
> Da Korund aber auch zur Keramikherstellung eingesetzt wird, ist deine Aussage zumindest teilweise korrekt.



Siliziumkarbid darf man aber auch nicht vergessen^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juli 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier kurz klugsch***en. Im Allgemeinen wird Korund als das zweithärteste Material bezeichnet. Mitlerweile gibt es aber noch härtere Materialien als Diamant, z.B. ADNR.
> Da Korund aber auch zur Keramikherstellung eingesetzt wird, ist deine Aussage zumindest teilweise korrekt.



Oh, der Meister hat gesprochen...

danke, werd Ich mir merken...


----------



## Quicksylver (29. Juli 2010)

Hey,
ich habe zurzeit die RF 62 und einen RW 12 D an einen kleinen Onkyo Av Receiver (tx Sr 204).
Ich ziehe bald um in eine kleine Wohnung und will PC und "Heimkino" zusammenlegen, die Musik soll dann vom Pc per Hdmi kommen.
Für das ganze brauche ich dann einen neuen Receiver.

Ich hatte immer an den hier Pioneer VSX-920-K 7.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik gedacht.
Aber du hast mit dem Denon hier ja gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob der Pioneer eher zu empfehlen ist, oder vll doch der Denon.
Kosten darf der neue aufjedenfall nicht über 500€


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Denon gehört zu Recht zu den Pionieren bei den Avr´s. Der Pioneer ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber Denon hat mit den eigenen Geräten eine klasse Vorstellung.

Der Denon 1911 kostet so viel wie der Pioneer.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Juli 2010)

devil, du hast schon recht, nur geht denon mit den neuen geräten einen falschen weg. "sparkurs" wird nicht gerne gesehen bei hifi-enthusiasten.

die neuen bd-player haben bis 800€ neupreis ne plastikfront bekommen (1611 und 2011) - da hört es echt auch - das sind doch keine billigen sonys?
und die avr's verlieren mit jeder neuen generation an klang - ich war entsetzt wie ich die kisten gehört habe. die avr's 4810, 4310 und 3310 sind eine vollkatastrophe im stereo-betrieb.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Der 2000er-BD hat doch ne Alu-Front (?)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juli 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Warum fügst du das Video nicht einfach direkt ein? Dafür gibt es doch nen YT-Tag:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfHp9AondQ8
> 
> Aber dieser extreme Hub kann nicht gesund sein, gerade bei dieser ersten "Bewegung" (0:09) scheint die Membran hinten anzuschlagen.



Uhuhuh, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das dass Gesund ist, vorallem muss man doch das anschlagen der Membran deutlich hören...bilde mir zumindestens ein schon bei dem Video das zu hören...

Wieso verpasst du deinen LS soviel Bass???


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der 2000er-BD hat doch ne Alu-Front (?)



schau mal hier: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=166&thread=4495&postID=last#last
bei #127


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Oh, ok. Also nochmal abgespeckt. Der 2010 hatte noch ne Alufront.


----------



## Witcher (30. Juli 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Uhuhuh, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das dass Gesund ist, vorallem muss man doch das anschlagen der Membran deutlich hören...bilde mir zumindestens ein schon bei dem Video das zu hören...
> 
> Wieso verpasst du deinen LS soviel Bass???



Das sind doch garn nicht die von Devil-X das ist nen Youtube Video von irgent nem Typen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juli 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> Das sind doch garn nicht die von Devil-X das ist nen Youtube Video von irgent nem Typen.



Aso, ich weiß ja das Devil es Basslastig mag...aber das wär doch echt ein bissl Unprofessionell....


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Aso, ich weiß ja das Devil es Basslastig mag...aber das wär doch echt ein bissl Unprofessionell....



Da kennen wir uns so Lange und was du mir unterstellst du alter Sack, also echt...  

Meine Klipsch sind neutral eingestellt, nur beim  EQ bnei 63 Hz bei + 2,5 db... Außerdem bewegen sich meine Membrane so gut wie Null, selbst bei ziemlich hoher Lautstärke. 

@Stormbringer: Was Denon immer mit dieser bekloppten Plastikfront will, das frag Ich mich schon lange. Das ist eine derbe Zumutung, so was in preislich hohen Gefilden anzubieten. 

Featuremäßig sind die Denons klasse. Aber die Optik...

Über Verstärkerklang brauchen wir ja nicht sonderlich reden, wenns sowas nicht so extrem gibt, meine Meinung.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Endstufen meist neutral. In der Vorstufe gibt es hingegen zum Teil böse Unterschiede .


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2010)

Naja "neutral" ist dennoch anders... Aber Verstärkerklang...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Da kennen wir uns so Lange und was du mir unterstellst du alter Sack, also echt...
> 
> Meine Klipsch sind neutral eingestellt, nur beim  EQ bnei 63 Hz bei + 2,5 db... Außerdem bewegen sich meine Membrane so gut wie Null, selbst bei ziemlich hoher Lautstärke.
> 
> ...



Ja sry weis ich doch......hab mich doch schon korrigiert......


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ja sry weis ich doch......hab mich doch schon korrigiert......



 Möcht auch sein


----------



## strucki200 (3. August 2010)

Also gut Hub machen die auf jeden Fall 
Habe mal einen Sweep drüber laufen lassen.
Die Membran war noch lange nicht an der Grenze 

YouTube - RF-83 Sine Wave 20hz-30hz


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. August 2010)

strucki200 schrieb:


> Also gut Hub machen die auf jeden Fall
> Habe mal einen Sweep drüber laufen lassen.
> Die Membran war noch lange nicht an der Grenze
> 
> YouTube - RF-83 Sine Wave 20hz-30hz



Keiner, der etwas Ahnung von Hifi hat lässt Membranen derart auslenken, besonders ohne Sinn und nur zum Testen...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Keiner, der etwas Ahnung von Hifi hat lässt Membranen derart auslenken, besonders ohne Sinn und nur zum Testen...



Ich finde es auch traurig wie wenig Ahnung und gehör man haben muss um seine Lautsprechern so zu misshandeln. Das muss sich sowas von schrecklich anhören das gibts doch gar nicht. Vor allem hört man doch dann die Membran anschlagen ohne ende...kann nicht mir der größte Bob der Welt erzählen das er das nicht hört.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2010)

Hm also so derb lenken die Membrane doch auch nicht aus auf dem Video ? Was mich nur bisl verwundert, bei nem 30hz sweep hört man absolut garnix, die scheinen eh ziemlich weich aufgehängt zu sein. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, manchmal steuern die Membran bei mir sogar ne nummer krasser aus in meinen Standboxen, allerdings macht das dennen garnix. Aber gibts ja auch Speaker die extra als Langhub Woofer ausgeführt sind.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. August 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch traurig wie wenig Ahnung und gehör man haben muss um seine Lautsprechern so zu misshandeln. Das muss sich sowas von schrecklich anhören das gibts doch gar nicht. Vor allem hört man doch dann die Membran anschlagen ohne ende...kann nicht mir der größte Bob der Welt erzählen das er das nicht hört.



Halt einer, der denkt er hat Ahnung, obwohl er gar nichts weiß - traurig für die Lautsprecher.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. August 2010)

och leute, bringt irgendjemandem das geflame irgendwas?


----------



## Elkgrin (5. August 2010)

Da mein Post (und der unter mir) wohl "rein zufällig" und ohne Rückmeldung/Begründung (Zensur) gelöscht wurde (uh, Flamer können Melde-Buttons drücken):

Orig Post:



Stormbringer schrieb:


> och leute, bringt irgendjemandem das geflame irgendwas?



Der e-peen des Flamers wird immer länger!!einself

Wenn _das_ kein Grund ist...



(wenn der post hier wieder verschwindet ist ja alles klar)


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. August 2010)

Kann man den nicht einfach mal auf das Thema zurückkommen umd das es hier geht?


----------



## Elkgrin (5. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Kann man den nicht einfach mal auf das Thema zurückkommen umd das es hier geht?



Kann man.

Die Chassis müssen das abkönnen, den Motor im Auto in den Begrenzer jagen muss auch gehen. Kommt ja irgendwie aufs Selbe raus. Jeder Hans übertaktet seine CPU bis zum abwinken usw...

Warum sollte da gleich was karpott gehen. Ich erwarte es ganz einfach (mal davon ab, dass ich persönlich das von dem Vid auch nicht machen würde..)


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. August 2010)

Klar können Chassis das ab, dafür sind sie ja gebaut. Aber muss das denn sinnloser Weise sein, nur wegen dem Video die Mambrann auslenken zu lassen? Ich denke nicht... Außerdem ist ein Sinuston viel schlimmer als eine solche Auslenkung bei z.B. einem Film, weil da ein größeres Frequenzspektrum anliegt.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (30. August 2010)

RF-82 II Floorstanding Speaker - Overview

Wollte mal drauf hinweisen


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2010)

Da haben die ja nun endlich mal diem Optik neu aufgelegt, wird ja Zeit.

Aber ich glaub Ich hab meine neuen LS gefunden: RF-7 II Floorstanding Speaker - Overview


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Oktober 2010)

In der aktuellen Audio gibts den Test zur RF 7 II. Diese soll der NuVero 14 verdammt auf den Pelz rücken und klassiche Tugednen besitzen, mal sehen ob sich da im Preis noch was tut - aktuell 3800 € das Paar.


----------

